# TURKEY - Stadium and Arena Development News



## ASIMOV

Izmir Atatürk Stadium was built to host the 1964 Mediterranean Games and originally had a capacity of 80,000; being for many years the largest stadium in Turkey.










It will now host the University Games and get a new roof:










I think Izmir has a bigger chance than Istanbul of getting the Olympics.


----------



## IchO

Nice.


----------



## Genç

Reminds me of the Maracana:


----------



## Christos7

Is that how it looks now or is it a rendering?


----------



## www.sercan.de

Rendering 

unfortunately it will not look so for the Universiaded games this year


----------



## www.sercan.de




----------



## Christos7

wow very nice. 


I assume this stadium is a part of Turkey's EURO 2012 bid for Izmir?


----------



## Metropolist

nice project anyway, i guess it will be renoved for euro 2012 then..


----------



## carlspannoosh

How many major athletic/ track and field events are there held in this stadium every year?


----------



## www.sercan.de

carlspannard
since 2 years it is under renovation
and before it only the clubs of Izmir played here

Christos7
yes, but the stands must be cloeser to the track, so the capacity can be around 65.000
http://img60.echo.cx/img60/5329/izmiratatrk6gs.jpg


----------



## carlspannoosh

Thanks sercan
It seems that in Europe there are far too many stadiums designed for track and field. Those facilities are so rarely used and so it seems such a waste of space and money to have them. Most of these stadiums couldnt survive without football and so they should be designed for football.


----------



## Kuvvaci

*Istanbul- Veliefendi Hippodrome*


----------



## FORA

*Vote for this stadium*

Izmir-Turkey


----------



## FORA

Universiade will be host at this stadium next week... Please vote


----------



## Wezza

Pretty bland looking. 5 from me.


----------



## Sonic from Padova

a classic stadium....7!


----------



## Melchisedeck

Turkey to constructed stadium much beautiful in the last period, this from the photographies seems one of less beautiful (sorry for my english)...

For me it is from 6 not more


----------



## Fern

Outdated and horrible, sorry- 2


----------



## vivayo

capacity???

and why not using Ataturk, a bigger, better, modern facility


----------



## Turbosnail

shite


----------



## www.sercan.de

Somebody sad it at wowTurkey.com 

BTW, Akara has got 4 teams in the Süperlig


----------



## g$X.n1

www.sercan.de said:


> Somebody sad it at wowTurkey.com
> 
> BTW, Akara has got 4 teams in the Süperlig



*ups* yes you're right but 3 play in the same stadium.. 

-genc 
-oftas
-ankaragücü


ankaraspor -> other stadium


----------



## Demetrius

I really like the new Besiktas stadium the most! It is really elegant & compact at the same time! What are the latest about its approval, considering the location issues? Do Besiktas own the land? Do they have financing of the project assured or they generally speak about sponsors?


----------



## g$X.n1

Demetrius said:


> I really like the new Besiktas stadium the most! It is really elegant & compact at the same time! What are the latest about its approval, considering the location issues? Do Besiktas own the land? Do they have financing of the project assured or they generally speak about sponsors?


they have still trubels with some officials there to get the ground and the necessary permissions to build it..

their aim is to start at May 2008 ... and finish it after 18 months


----------



## lpioe

Istanbul will have one of the best stadium infrastructures in Europe in a few years. Are there any other cities except London with 4 40k+ stadiums?

My fav project is Antalyaspor though.


----------



## www.sercan.de

Are you sure about Antalya? 
Interior sucks
http://www.antalyasporum.com/images/haber/2007-2008/yeni_stad_salon/stadyum.jpg

Another one for Istanbul
Capacity: 11,722:


----------



## g$X.n1

I don't like this baby stadiums .. IMO its waste of money and place for little regional clubs! :bash:

In turkey there are a lot of big cities without one big stadium and a club because there are hundreds of clubs who play their own thing with their max.10'000 fans.. in a little part of the city

for example In my dream :

Izmir United FC

Ankara United FC

= bigger stadium ! more money ! better players ! better leauge

:banana:


----------



## www.sercan.de

Actually i like tis small one. Its small, but compact and for small IStanbulian clubs

Izmir and Ankara clubs will never merge
Its like a BJK + FB + GS = FC Istanbul


----------



## lpioe

www.sercan.de said:


> Are you sure about Antalya?
> Interior sucks
> http://www.antalyasporum.com/images/haber/2007-2008/yeni_stad_salon/stadyum.jpg


Ok, interior is a bit of a letdown. It looks quite small, I would have guessed about 20k. But I really like the outside with the circular/oval shape.

Is it already decided which stadiums of Istanbul would be in the Euro bid?
I guess Gala and Atatürk?
Would be a shame to see Besiktas and Fener stadium excluded because of this rule


----------



## www.sercan.de

No, because we have a new Federation. We have to wair the small expansion of the FB stadium.
Atatürk is big, but awful 
BJK is IMO 100% out. Too small.

GS will have the best infrastructure of all Istanbulian stadiums


----------



## www.sercan.de

Just read it.
Cit gave Besiktas the bus area which located at the north of the stadium and memorial comitee said ok to the new stadium.

So nothing can stop it, because finance is not the problem. (Company will built it with its own moeny, therefore they will get the income of all non football organisations


----------



## g$X.n1

www.sercan.de said:


> Just read it.
> Cit gave Besiktas the bus area which located at the north of the stadium and memorial comitee said ok to the new stadium.
> 
> So nothing can stop it, because finance is not the problem. (Company will built it with its own moeny, therefore they will get the income of all non football organisations


great news


----------



## Demetrius

Cool! I really like Besiktas stadium design! I still wonder though about the infrastructures! Will it be convienent for fans to commute from and to the stadium? What is planned about this issue?


----------



## www.sercan.de

It will have only 2,500 car parkings (i think 10% of the capacity woul be better. Therefore they changed the car aprking at the new GS stadium)
I am not sure about the roads aroudn the stadium. i think after matches there will be a huge traffic.
But BJK has got a big advantage. Many fans will sue the ferry


----------



## Demetrius

Using the ferry! Wow, I hope this is practical! Then again I 've been in the City in 2001 and I now it is notorious for its traffic jams


----------



## www.sercan.de

Actually many fans are using the ferry nowadays 
It became a special thing for FB derbies (whole ferry with BJK fans, flames etc. Crossing the Bosphorus towards asia  )

BTW g$X.n1
Rize will have a capacity of 15.558
GS is still 52,500 (still unclear if it the vip suites are included. If not it can reach 54,000)


----------



## Kobo

www.sercan.de said:


> Actually i like tis small one. Its small, but compact and for small IStanbulian clubs
> 
> Izmir and Ankara clubs will never merge
> Its like a BJK + FB + GS = FC Istanbul


I understand why Turkish clubs don't won't to merge. But from my the very small amount of research I have just done on Turkey's Super League only 4 Clubs have ever one the league in its 49 year history! They are Fenerbache SK (17 times), Galatasaray SK (16 times), Besiktas JK (10 times) and Trabzonspor (6 times). These then make "the big 4". The interesting thing about Trabzonspor is that they were 2 seperate clubs in Trabzon but were forced to merge by the Turkish Football Federation in order to create 1 club and thus make the Turkish League a more open contest. Will such a scheme happen again? By clubs merging wouldn't it make a more open league.

At the moment Izmir has a big stadium of 58,000. g$X.n1 you said Izmir would get another "main project" would this replace the Izmir Ataturk Stadium or have it redeveloped to Uefa standards?


----------



## www.sercan.de

If you look at the foundation dates of the "anatolian" clubs you will see that most of them were founded between 1963-1970
The reason is that a minsiter had the idea "all small clubs in a anatolia city should merge into a province club"

Therefore the anatolian clubs are "xy spor" (provincespor. Mainly province is called after the capital of the province)

Only the clubs frm the big 3 cities have "normal" names and "normal" foundation dates

Besiktas JK - 1903
Galatasaray SK - 1905
Fenerbahçe Sk - 1907

Ankara
MKE Ankaragücü SK - 1910
Gençlerbirligi SK - 1923

Izmir
Karşıyaka SK - 1912
Altay SK - 1914
Göztepe GSK - 1925


I do not think that the Izmir club will merge. There is a huge rivalry.
Actually Karsiyaka vs. Göztepe is more a war than a football match.
They have also a record.
May 16th 1981 over 80,000 attended the 2ND LEAGUE match between Karsiyaka and Göztepe.


I hope that Kayserispor and Kayseri Erciyes will merge.


For EUR 2008 a renovation of the Izmir Atatürk stadium was plannd
For the EURO 2012 a football stadium was planned (40,000 as i remember)


----------



## www.sercan.de

The biggest problem in turkish football is that we have only 4 champion teams.
Ok, nowadys its in Europe the same (England, Spain etc)
But its hard to support your loca team if its younger than you and has got no achievements (maybe typical Mediterranean mentality)
But there are some cup winners clubs like Sakarya Bursa, Eskisehir etc
Those clubs have a huge fan support.

Bursa's stadium has got a capacity of 19,700, but they sell 18,000 season tickets.

Eskisehir had an average of 16,000 in the 3rd league. Looks like they will be in the Süperlig in the next season :cheers:

I am sure that Bursa, Sakarya or Eskisehir will have an average attendanc of 25-30,000 in the Süperlig in a new modern stadium. Because anoher problem are the old stadiums.


----------



## Axelferis

Fenerbahce are hot now :lol: (yesterday CL sevilla)


----------



## www.sercan.de

Yeah, but we are planning to host 2016 euro or 2020 euro.


----------



## Genç

Actually, perhaps making a bid for Eu2020 would be wiser. Like Sercan said, the infrastructure links (High-Speed rail, new motorways etc) would be upgraded to a higher standard stadia would be even more modern. A lot can be improved in four years!


----------



## g$X.n1

we could host a WC with greece maybe?.. but first we need EURO 2016 !!!


----------



## g$X.n1

btw I REALY LIKE KOREAN PEOPLE ..


----------



## Genç

It would be interesting, but I think UEFA and FIFA won't look favourably on joint bids after Poland/Ukraine 2012.


----------



## www.sercan.de

I am sure Turkey can host a future WC alone.
I just hope all new stadiums can b expanded later to +40k


----------



## www.sercan.de

Proposal of the Kayseri stadium architects (ofiss mimarca, Bahadir Kul and Alper Aksoy 
35,000


----------



## www.sercan.de

2nd alternative konya project of Ofiss mimarca group architects
35,000


----------



## g$X.n1

When we have 35° I would jump in this pools


----------



## www.sercan.de

An architect of ofiss mimarca is member at wowturkey.com
he gave me some informations
Konya: Its possible to change the project to 40,000 and it will have 50 suites
Kayseri: possible to add some rows at the endzone stand. Capacity would increase by 5,000 seats. So capacity woul be nearly 38,000.
26 suites have been planed (all at the main stand), but it has been changed now to 52. (26 have been added to the other stand)


----------



## Genç

Wow! 38k would be a good size for the future for Kayseri. What does the architect think of the upgrade-possibilities for Aslantepe?


----------



## Carrerra

www.sercan.de said:


> An architect of ofiss mimarca is member at wowturkey.com
> he gave me some informations
> Konya: Its possible to change the project to 40,000 and it will have 50 suites
> Kayseri: possible to add some rows at the endzone stand. Capacity would increase by 5,000 seats. So capacity woul be nearly 38,000.
> 26 suites have been planed (all at the main stand), but it has been changed now to 52. (26 have been added to the other stand)


Sercan, are they planning to build another stadium in addition to Kayseri Kadir Has Stadyumu which is under construction in Kayseri?


----------



## www.sercan.de

No, Kayseri stadium will be the one you can see your pic
I just asked him if the capacity can be increased
He said yes. You can add some rows at the endzone stands.


----------



## Carrerra

www.sercan.de said:


> No, Kayseri stadium will be the one you can see your pic
> I just asked him if the capacity can be increased
> He said yes. You can add some rows at the endzone stands.


Kayseri stadium is u/c now but the architect says it is possible to increase the capacity by 5K... I can't figure out how it is possible...


----------



## www.sercan.de

its possible to add some seats and rows at the endzone stands (last row for example)
and something like at schalke or ajax. adding new 1st and 2nd rows


----------



## Carrerra

Is Konya project approved by the city or government? If so when do you think Konya project will start its construction?


----------



## www.sercan.de

it can't be approved, because we have to wait for the winning project


----------



## www.sercan.de

Rize stadium u/c


----------



## www.sercan.de

Besiktas Inönü Stadium
1946
http://aycu16.webshots.com/image/49175/2002209159875571011_rs.jpg

1966
http://aycu16.webshots.com/image/49575/2002264958581738946_rs.jpg

1982
http://aycu24.webshots.com/image/48463/2002215484339322781_rs.jpg

2005 (pitch lowered and stands are closer to the picth)
http://aycu18.webshots.com/image/50377/2002215430744132435_rs.jpg


----------



## www.sercan.de

Owner of the Hotel "Istanbul&Istanbul" in Antalya has built this small stadium insde the Hotel complex in Antalya.
It will be also a venue of the U17 EURO

capacity: 8,000
will be finished next month


----------



## Kuvvaci

small but very nice...


----------



## lpioe

This has to be the highest 8000-seater ever. Looks nice.


----------



## www.sercan.de

lol, maybe
but some small spanish stadia are also very steep (Rayo stadium etc)

IMO this one will be used for the Efes Cup event during winterbreack. maybe you watched some macthes at Eurosport


----------



## Kuvvaci

imo antalyaspor team must play here too.


----------



## www.sercan.de

more pics of the small in Istanbul


----------



## Kobo

www.sercan.de said:


> Owner of the Hotel "Istanbul&Istanbul" in Antalya has built this small stadium insde the Hotel complex in Antalya.
> It will be also a venue of the U17 EURO
> 
> capacity: 8,000
> will be finished next month


I love the fact its only 8,000 seat capacity and yet its a 3 tired stadium.:banana:


----------



## Kobo

www.sercan.de said:


> Owner of the Hotel "Istanbul&Istanbul" in Antalya has built this small stadium insde the Hotel complex in Antalya.
> It will be also a venue of the U17 EURO
> 
> capacity: 8,000
> will be finished next month


I love the fact its only 8,000 seat capacity and yet its a 3 tired stadium.:banana:


----------



## www.sercan.de

BTW, look at the seats.
Allianz Arena Seats


----------



## Carrerra

www.sercan.de said:


> BTW, look at the seats.
> Allianz Arena Seats


Your eyesight is really incredible!!! They seem to be the very kind of seats as A.Arena has. Maybe this stadium has the luxuries seats of all small stadias in the world.


----------



## www.sercan.de

But i do not understand why it has got "only" 8,000.
The new small ine in Istanbul has got only 3 stands but will be bigger. (~12k)


----------



## www.sercan.de

Kayseri Arena (7,200)


----------



## www.sercan.de

Bursa stadium project is on ice.
To many "fights"
Fans, Club, City, investor etc.
Couldn't agree about the location hno:

Culture minister and memorial comitee are still against the new BJK stadium.


----------



## www.sercan.de

Sivas governeur announced today that they want to built a new 30k stadium for Sivasspor.
IMO we will see th first pics in 10-12 months.


----------



## Aytekin Senol

what do you think about the new BJK stadium? should it be built that location?


----------



## www.sercan.de

IMO not
wrong location (to close to the Bosphorus and histirocal buildings)
and impossible to expand

BJK will need a bigger stadium in some years


----------



## renco

There are some nice stadias.Good job kay:


----------



## www.sercan.de

Proposed stadium for Basaksehir (Suburb of Istanbul)

Its close to the Atatürk Olimpiyat Stadi

-capacity is 22,500


----------



## Genç

Is there something wrong with the thread? Apparently the last post was on April 17th...but I was informed that there were new posts. :crazy:


----------



## akin87

Is there any project for Izmir?


----------



## LIL J

www.sercan.de said:


> more pics of the small in Istanbul


wow this stadium reminds me , the one that's on argentina , i dont really know the name of it , but that plays on there is call Boca Juniors 
:banana::banana:


----------



## g$X.n1

actually there is silence in turkey about stadium projects..

Kayseri tries to finish it until next season
Rize is still working on it
the Gala stadium is progressing faster and faster..
Antalya has began to build.. 
Konya will chose on of the projects soon!
Trabzon builds new stands behinde the goals.. and as far as I know a new roof will be added to the old stadium but there is silence about the new one!
basiktas still waiting for permisson
saracoglu will be updated after uefa cup final this year
ankaras old stadium will get a syntetic field (4 teams playing there)

sivasspor - no information 
bursaspor - no information 
diyarbakir - no information
ankara - no information


----------



## g$X.n1

hope that we will get also one of this O2 arenas in istanbul


----------



## Skyline_FFM

But then it would be a Polat or Sabanci arena.


----------



## g$X.n1

Skyline_FFM said:


> But then it would be a Polat or Sabanci arena.



no no Galatasaray is building a new stadium and a new arena will also be build by the "sponsor" who will give his name to the new stadium.. 

maybe it's O2 ? who knows..


----------



## GNU

arent there a handful of arenas planned or uc in Istanbul?


----------



## Skyline_FFM

GNU said:


> arent there a handful of arenas planned or uc in Istanbul?


Istanbul is that big, I think not even the Istanbulians know everything that is being or going to be built....


----------



## www.sercan.de

GNU said:


> arent there a handful of arenas planned or uc in Istanbul?


Actually its a lil bit complicated
Currently we have got the Abdi Ipekci Arena (10,550), 1986









Than we have got the never ending story Sinan Erdem Dome.
Capacity is 22,500, but maybe they won't add the mobile first tier, so the capacity would be 17,000. Still unclear. Turkish Basketball Federation do not like it (stands are too far away etc.)
Therefore they started to plan a new Arena (16,000) at Macka Park (north of BJK Stadium).
But they do not get the permission of the memorial committee. So it looks like its dead.
Than we have got the FB Arena at the asian side. Capacity was proposed to be 12k, but they changed it to 15k (could be the possible final venue of the 2010 FIBA WC)

Galatasaray will start to built his own arena after the new stadium is finished. Planned start is summer 2010. New Arena will have a capacity of 15,500 and will be located next to the stadium.


The Voleyball Federation builts his own arena for the 2009 Voleyball WC.
The New Burhan Felek Sports Hall will have a capacity of 7,500.
So, by ~2012 Istanbul could have those Arenas
1. Sinan Erdem Dome 17,000 / 22,500
2. GS Arena 15,500
3. FB Arena 15,000
4. Abdi Ipekci Arena 10,550
5. Burhan Felek 7,500


BTW the proposed new Ankara Arena for the FIBA 2010 WC
Capacity is 10k and it will have 3 tiers
1st tier 6,500
2nd tier 3,500
Next to 19 Mayis Stadium and new High-Speed Train Central Station


----------



## GNU

Sercan pls tell me when you are moving posts to another thread, I had no idea.
Thanks for the info though, thats pretty impressive although Im not sure as to why they need so many facilities.


----------



## www.sercan.de

ok GNU.


Actually Istanbul needs a Big Arena at the asian side, therefore FB Arena
Voleyball Federation wants his own Arena, therefore Burhan Felek 7,500

GS wants his own Arena..therefore new Arena

Abdi Ipekci is old, but looks like it will stay

Sinan Erdem Dome is useless. I would prefer to turn it into a aquatic centre. Current Aquatic centre of Istanbul is next to the Dome but its opened like the Athens one.

BTW, 
Only FB and GS Arena will "modern" Arenas or multipurpose Arenas.
Burhan Felek, Sinan Erdem and Abdi Ipekci are just sports halls.


----------



## Kuvvaci

www.sercan.de said:


> ok GNU.
> 
> 
> Actually Istanbul needs a Big Arena at the asian side, therefore FB Arena
> Voleyball Federation wants his own Arena, therefore Burhan Felek 7,500
> 
> GS wants his own Arena..therefore new Arena
> 
> Abdi Ipekci is old, but looks like it will stay
> 
> Sinan Erdem Dome is useless. I would prefer to turn it into a aquatic centre. Current Aquatic centre of Istanbul is next to the Dome but its opened like the Athens one.
> 
> BTW,
> Only FB and GS Arena will "modern" Arenas or multipurpose Arenas.
> Burhan Felek, Sinan Erdem and Abdi Ipekci are just sports halls.


Fenerbahce Arena will be also swmming pool. But thecnical details could be changed


----------



## Kuvvaci

@GNU, this is Fenerbahçe's project. Now plot is bought and project is confired. I think now technical details are under development and construction will start at the first half od September.


----------



## Kuvvaci

renovation of Trabzon's stadium. There is so much work to do.







































Rize new stadium


----------



## Kuvvaci

Şanlıurfa new stadium (30.000) is about complated - with athletic track


----------



## Kuvvaci

Burhan Felek Sport Hall project- 7500 k. /the one Sercan mentioned


----------



## Kuvvaci

www.sercan.de said:


> According to this article and Ankara major
> http://www.interpress.com/iw190/view.php?ResimNo=rIg2k81YvhbkLhWiSyTlJw==
> 
> the new stadiums will be at the old one.
> So the 19 Mayis stadium (you can see it next to the new arena) will be demolished.
> But first the arena. Maybe after 2010 we will see more news or even a project
> The whole area will turned into a new and moden sports complex


sercan, I am so sorry but article doesn't say anything like this. It says all sport complexes of Ankara will be modern and some of them will be modernized at their place, some of them will be constructed again in another place. 

And as article says, after this basketball use arena. A new indoor sport hall for volleyball will be built next to it. And also the pitch of 19 May stadium is under renovation and grass will be syntetic (because of the winter cold, it makes problem every year).

But also as I heard before, a new football stadium will be built for Ankara. But it will be placed somewhere else and take the role of old Cebeci Stadium. constructor will be built for Cebeci Stadium's plot.


----------



## www.sercan.de

http://www.interpress.com/iw190/view.php?ResimNo=rIg2k81YvhbkLhWiSyTlJw==
look at the righ upper part
he says that the stadium has to be demolished and has to be replaced by a new one with offices under it.


----------



## Kuvvaci

okay, I think it's the major's own project. Because President of TFF, Hasan Doğan had the project I mentioned.


----------



## www.sercan.de

As i know the one at Etimesgut was the major project


----------



## Kuvvaci

was it not canceled? I don't know wich project will be realized. But it is so obvious that Ankara needs two modern stadia (one for football, one with athletic track)


----------



## Carrerra

Kuvvaci said:


> renovation of Trabzon's stadium. There is so much work to do.


Will Trabzonspor's stadium have football-only configuration with no athletics tracks? And what will the new capacity be when the renovation is completed? Wikipedia says its current capacity is 19,646


----------



## Kuvvaci

it will be 23.000 k as I know. Yes it will be a football stadium soon, also the roofs will complately be changed.


----------



## www.sercan.de

Moved Sinan Erdem Dome posts to this thread
ISTANBUL - Sinan Erdem Dome (22,500)


----------



## Kuvvaci

New Stadium in Antalya. Small but new. It is the stadium of a hotel.


----------



## Kuvvaci

Şanlıurfa Stadium Construction is gettin close to the end


----------



## Kuvvaci

*FIBA World Basketball Championship 2010- TURKEY*

whole arenas... two of Istanbul Arenas will be cancelled from the 2010 scedule.











*ISTANBUL*, Sinan Erdem Dome- 22.500









*ISTANBUL*, Super Arena-17.000


















*ISTANBUL*, Fenerbahçe Arena- 15.000









*ISTANBUL*, Abdi İpekçi Arena, 10.500









*ANKARA*, Ankara Arena- 10.000+


















*ANTALYA*, 100th Years Sport Hall- 10.000









*IZMIR*, Halkapınar Sport Hall- 9.242 (probably capacity will increase)


----------



## Genç

Turkey will have so many high quality, high capacity arenas by 2010+ :cheers:


----------



## Kuvvaci

there are also some small sizes like Kayseri, Konya or Istanbul's new voleyball use complex.


----------



## Kuvvaci

final shape of Antalya's new small stadium- I don't know wich team will play there?


----------



## Chimaera

Intruiging, I never heard of a hotel building a stadium. I even spot another, smaller one just next to it.


----------



## Kuvvaci

in the winter, at the break of the Eurpean leagues, many European teams come to Antalya for camping and training (because the weather is not so cold for season preparations). And many hotels want to see as customer. And also these teams play friendly matches and tournements.


----------



## Chimaera

Kuvvaci said:


> in the winter, at the break of the Eurpean leagues, many European teams come to Antalya for camping and training (because the weather is not so cold for season preparations). And many hotels want to see as customer. And also these teams play friendly matches and tournements.


I know, my home team has already spent a few of its winter stages at Antalya  (last year at the 5-star Hotel World of Wonders Kremlin Palace). During those stages we played against Antalyaspor, Feyenoord, Dynamo Moscow, NEC, Risespor, Zenit Saint-Petersburg... I don't know if all those matches were played in Antalya though (maybe at the stadium of Antalyaspor, but probably not at the hotels). I guess that's why the hotels are building stadiums now.

Now it makes sense, how come I didn't think of that.


----------



## www.sercan.de

WTF
there is even a 2nd stadium

http://img372.imageshack.us/img372/4893/ant3xr3.png


----------



## Kuvvaci

Chimaera said:


> I know, my home team has already spent a few of its winter stages at Antalya  (last year at the 5-star Hotel World of Wonders Kremlin Palace). During those stages we played against Antalyaspor, Feyenoord, Dynamo Moscow, NEC, Risespor, Zenit Saint-Petersburg... I don't know if all those matches were played in Antalya though (maybe at the stadium of Antalyaspor, but probably not at the hotels). I guess that's why the hotels are building stadiums now.
> 
> Now it makes sense, how come I didn't think of that.


Here is where your home team stayed and made camp; WOW Football Center. It belongs to WoW (World of Wonders) Hotels.











@Sercan, the offical name of the new stadium is Madran Sport Complex. Yes it has another stadium and I guess ( forumers from Antalya may correct it) there must be some training complex around the stadium just like WOW.


----------



## Kuvvaci

Kayseri, Kadir Has Congress and Sport Center (aka. Kayseri Arena- 7500 ppl) is openned, but not with a sport event. With Moscow State Ciscus show.


----------



## CrazySerb

Beautiful:cheers:


----------



## Genç

It looks good


----------



## Canadian Chocho

What's the name of the stadium in Antalya?


----------



## Kuvvaci

The small ones?

it is Madran Stadium in Madran Sport Complex.


----------



## www.sercan.de

Kayseri surprises me a lot.
Its the 3rd organisation in the Arena and again sold out


----------



## Kuvvaci

^^But I don't think any basketball team will use this hall this year hno:

---------------------------------------------------------------------

BTW, this is a new sport hall in Antalya, small but nice. Kepez Municipality Sport Hall wich will be used by Antalya Kepezbelediyesi Basketball team of Turkish Basketball league (1.Division). It has 3500 capacity and openned yet.


----------



## www.sercan.de

In the article it says it is one of many proposals.

Yep, capacity is low. And according to sportsminsiter it has to be 40k


----------



## CiudadanoDelMundo

^^ I like it very much, maybe a bit small but still looking good


----------



## www.sercan.de




----------



## Kuvvaci

I'd like to see the other proposals. But I liked it very much.


----------



## Kuvvaci

renovation of Trabzon is going on...


macnair said:


> Mevcut stadı yenileme çalışmaları decam ediyor...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bordomavi.netten alıntı


----------



## icy

Kuvvaci said:


> obviously Konya is following the foot steps of Kayseri. I like this new concept in Turkey. buuildin a football stadium in a sport park and a small athletics stadium next to it.


what is the oval structure on the left?


----------



## Kuvvaci

swimming pool


----------



## Kuvvaci

Rize Stadium construction is close to the finish


----------



## macnair

its small stadium but rize is small city too. I think its enough for rize


----------



## icy

I think what they are doing in Konya is very good..I hope the other cities follow that..in Trabzon it looks like they will fill the sea...


----------



## Kuvvaci

Kayseri is something like this... Trabzon won't be like this.


----------



## Kuvvaci

Kayseri Arena night view


----------



## Genç

The Kayseri Arena looks great both in the day and at night. I'm sure the Kadir Has stadium will follow it's example


----------



## Kuvvaci

some other photos of it


----------



## berkshire royal

Can someone tell me what the works going on at Trabzonspor entail please? And also why they are doing this stadium work when they are hoping to move to a new stadium seems like a waste of money to me.


----------



## www.sercan.de

New Stadium will be ready in 2011.
They just "mondernize" it lil bit
Small new endzone stands and a new roof.
Not such a big work.


----------



## Kuvvaci

^^ if they decide the project... Though we have 3 years more.


----------



## Kuvvaci

Rize Stadium construction pix and *video * http://haber53.com/haber_detay.php?haber_id=25593


----------



## Kuvvaci

pitch of Ankara 19 May Stadium is under renovation. It always had some grass problem and now will be covered with syntetic grass.

First syntetic grass pitch of Turkish Super League


----------



## Chimaera

Does Trabzonspor use the Ataturk Olympiat in the meanwhile? Because that's where they played their "gala" match yesterday, against my team (final result 1-0; Bruges, playing with a very young squad, scored too, but the goal was not awarded) in front of 40,000 spectators.


----------



## Genç

WoooW Kuvvaci where did you find these! It seems Trabzon has a unitary 'theme' runing through all of these designs - they'll have plenty of excellent facilities by 2011, I'm very pleased


----------



## Kuvvaci

hknsngr found the pix.


----------



## Kuvvaci

*Mersin*'s new stadium project. It will be *30k* with track for 2017 Mediterranean Games candidacy.

Çiflikköy region is selected for the new stadium and plot belongs to the state that it means there is no any problem. Stadium will be built by TOKİ company (wich is building Galatasaray's new) and TOKİ will get the old stadium. Construction will start right after the project is confirmed.


----------



## Genç

30k, even better! But i've seen that rendering before somewhere... 

How long do you think before we get the final proposal?

Im so excited! :banana:


----------



## customadam

Kuvvaci said:


> *Mersin*'s new stadium project. It will be *30k* with track for 2017 Mediterranean Games candidacy.
> 
> Çiflikköy region is selected for the new stadium and plot belongs to the state that it means there is no any problem. Stadium will be built by TOKİ company (wich is building Galatasaray's new) and TOKİ will get the old stadium. Construction will start right after the project is confirmed.


wow, it looks nice.:cheers:


----------



## Kuvvaci

Genç said:


> 30k, even better! But i've seen that rendering before somewhere...
> 
> How long do you think before we get the final proposal?
> 
> Im so excited! :banana:


you know, they have plot, they have a project, they have finance. So no problem for anyhting. They have just to wait for confirmation of the project. customadam knows better. Such things have been resulted in a time between two weeks and two months. And some times they wants some changes.

As we read on the papers, officials of Mersin was saying that "we will build the Kayseri's project"... Stupid guys thought Mersin will copy Kayseri's current project, but we already knew that Mersin stadium will be with track for Mediterranean Games. As we see, they will build the cancelled project for Kayseri.


----------



## Genç

Kuvvaci said:


> As we see, they will build the cancelled project for Kayseri.


So is that pretty definate?


----------



## Kuvvaci

what authority of Mersin was saying since the beginning was this!


----------



## Genç

Well, it's not bad at all! :cheers:


----------



## Kuvvaci

it was a nice project since the beginning. Reminds me of Japanese stadiums of WC 2002.


----------



## Kuvvaci

better picture of Trabzon's new stadium. Openning and closing ceremony of the World Youth Games will host here. Rest of the games will host at the other complexes.


----------



## Ejdera

Wow YPM (Yapı Proje Mimarlık) are the architects kay: .The same architects of the new Fenerbahce Basketball Arena.


----------



## www.sercan.de

i still think that +40k would have been better


----------



## Ejdera

I still hope of 40.000 till i will hear an *official* statement of the club.But in the renders it seems like 35.000


----------



## Kuvvaci

^^ I agree... there is no any offical announcment about the capacity. We just heard that this project is selected. BTW YPM started to design wonderful things.


----------



## Genç

www.sercan.de said:


> i still think that +40k would have been better


I agree. Let's hope this is the design, but a higher capactiy version


----------



## Kuvvaci

Kuvvaci said:


>


do you think expanding it possible?


----------



## www.sercan.de

it looks like
But would be very expensive


----------



## Kuvvaci

Some construction pix of Kayseri's new sport complex.

Olympic Swimming pool









Sport Hall











------------------------------------------------------------------------


Kayseri Arena is not a part of Kayseri Sport Complex, but built by the same people in the same periond


----------



## NickRivers

^^
Some photo from inside the Kayseri Arena?


----------



## Kuvvaci

^^ as you wish. This is very new too. But complated earlier.










































---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
and over look to the sport complex.


----------



## www.sercan.de

BTW
capacity of Kayseri Arena is with mobile stands 7,200


----------



## Kuvvaci

mobile stands? I have never heard it before.


----------



## www.sercan.de

For Basketball the they will install mobile stands


----------



## Kuvvaci

where did you hear that? When will it happen? This arena is new, and ooened with a circus show instead of sport. When will we see any sport event here?


----------



## www.sercan.de

at wowturkey thy said it
+ they can add some new endrows at the first tier


----------



## Kuvvaci

Sercan as I heard basketball capacity of Abdi İpekçi is 12.500, so, this can be like this.


----------



## www.sercan.de

as i know capacity is 10,550


----------



## Kuvvaci

but without basketball addition. with Basketball addition it is 12,500! You know, they out extra chairs next to the pitch from all sides.


----------



## www.sercan.de

according to TBF it was 10,550 at Eurobasket 2001


----------



## Kuvvaci

Konya- Selçuklu Municipality Sport hall. complated in 2008. 4200 sitting capacity.


----------



## Genç

Wow it looks fabulous!


----------



## Kuvvaci

it was the venue of Efes Cup 2008. Small but enough for Konya. It will be neighbour with other facilities of future Konya Sport Park.


----------



## Genç

Excellent! :cheers:


----------



## Kuvvaci

Rize stadium's construction is going on!


----------



## pclion

What a magnificent source about new sport structures in Turkey. Thank you everyone for contribute.

Sercan, are you kidding me? How many forums are you writing on?:lol: (I am Uğur from asy.net)


----------



## Kuvvaci

Kayseri Sport Park construction is going on.. You can see the football stadium at the backround.


----------



## bing222

Kuvvaci is that a webcam?


----------



## Kuvvaci

unfortunatewlly there is no webcam


----------



## www.sercan.de

Kuvvaci said:


> Athletic track construction is going on.



As you can see its and old design. Conctrustion started 1993, but was stopped ~1996. Started ~8 months ago.

Sanliurfa SK plays currently in the 3rd league. 
Capacity is 30,000


----------



## Genç

*Great news!*

TOKI announced today that they will build a new stadium in Sivas, in place of the current one! It will include a whole complex of swimming pools and training areas and will be ultra modern kay:

Still no renders yet unfortunately...

Source: (Turkish only so far) http://www.hurriyet.com.tr/spor/futbol/10108576.asp?gid=211&sz=35716


----------



## www.sercan.de

Proposed capacity is 33,000


----------



## Kuvvaci

stadium for sivas? 33.000 is too much, an 15-20k modern stadium is enough for now!


----------



## Genç

I disagree! We should always think ahead, about the future


----------



## Kuvvaci

you can expand in the future. They are just being foxy, they think if they build a 33k stadium, they can be candidate for EURO 2016 or 2020. They can't fill the stadium at the normal times. But they don't know that Sivas is not ready and suitable for an organization like EURO even if they had 100k stadium.


----------



## akin87

Another great news:
There have been plans to build a new stadium in bursa. location would have been outside the city.
but now they plan to build it on the current ground. like fenerbahce did. part by part.
Source (Unfortunately only in turkish):
http://www.ajansspor.com/futbol/superlig/h/20081014/bursaya_saracoglu_modeli.html


----------



## www.sercan.de

IMO its more a bad news
So they will extremely reduce the cost. Bursa or state will built it.

Kayseri or GS model is better. Private investor. Much more money in the pot. So more money for the stadium.

Actually i do not expect a great design or a 50,000 one as it was announced last year.


----------



## akin87

Actually bursa is a wealthy city. it should not be a problem for bursa to build a modern stadium. So I hope they will satisfy everybody


----------



## www.sercan.de

For years Bursa can not built a new satdium and city already said that it would be to expensive


----------



## Kuvvaci

if the subject is Bursa, I don't take any news so serious anymore. Also if the stadium won't built by TOKI or another private investor, that means it will be build by the club, or the state as Sercan said and it doesn't mean Bursa is wealthy, because the plot belongs to Bursa city and its citizens, not the club, many Bursa citizen don't support the club and they won't want anything like this with their money. Plus, Bursa SK already announced that they can't build anything by theirselves.


----------



## Kuvvaci

hknsngr said:


> This stadium is under construction for a long time but openning day is coming up.
> 
> Location: Alanya (district of Antalya Province in the Mediterranean Region)
> Capacity: 15.000+
> Type: Full covered stands
> 
> I will show you *old photos* during the construction period.


thanks to hknsngr


----------



## hknsngr

You're welcome.


----------



## www.sercan.de

ANTALYA - Mardan Stadı (7,428)



maddox said:


> *Mardan Sport Complex*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> smugmug.com


----------



## Kuvvaci

looks its have more capacity!


----------



## Bobby3

Are there only stands on two sides?


----------



## Kuvvaci

no... all sides have stands.


----------



## hknsngr

*Mardan Stadium - 360°*


----------



## Bobby3

It's a nice stadium, but it does appear to hold more.


----------



## Kuvvaci

mg: what a picture...


----------



## www.sercan.de

IMO its looks bigger, because of the steep stands and because of it has got 3 tiers.

BTW, the back of the 1 tier stand is another stand. Next to this stadiums there is a smaller one.


----------



## Kuvvaci

yes two stadiums side by side :yes:


----------



## Genç

Wooow! kay:


----------



## Wezza

I like it!! Very intimate.


----------



## www.sercan.de

Rize (15,558)


----------



## Kuvvaci

more compact than I thought...


----------



## www.sercan.de

Major of Ankara said that they plan to built a 50,000 stadium for Ankara.

But we will have elections in Turkey next year (spring?)


----------



## Kuvvaci

Do you believe him, the man who couldn't build the arena? Or the man who sinks into the depth. Local elections are coming up, politicians started to blow up... bahhhhhhhhhhhh...


----------



## www.sercan.de

Great pics of Kayseri "Arena"
http://www.kayseri-bld.gov.tr/haber/kongre/kongre-mrk.htm


----------



## Genç

^^ Thanks Sercan, I'm really impressed with this one, and with Kayseri as a whole. kay: The arena could have been a big bigger but the quality of the design and the materials used is second-to-none. Even the area around it is pretty good, nice walking area and greenery - how far is it from the 'centre' of the city?

Thanks again for the superb link :cheers1:


----------



## Kuvvaci

at last such pics...


----------



## Zorba

I really like the Mardan stadium design. It looks to have more than 7,500 seats though.

Another noticable thing is the very nice grass.


----------



## SebaFun

Beautiful pictures and beautiful stadium.


----------



## www.sercan.de

Zorba said:


> I really like the Mardan stadium design. It looks to have more than 7,500 seats though.
> 
> Another noticable thing is the very nice grass.


Antalya and no club plays here 

And ofcourse money.
Its a part of the Mardan Hotel. It is currently u/c and currnet cost are 2 bil USD :nuts:


----------



## Eynesil

www.sercan.de said:


> Konya "Olympic" village
> 33,000 stadium
> 7,500 arena
> velodrome
> aquatic centre
> 
> 
> Architect:Boran Ekinci


this must be build


----------



## hknsngr

*Mardan Stadium*


































*Asya İnşaat kataloğundan...*


----------



## www.sercan.de

There are rumours that Boran Ekinci one has won.
Capaict is 40,000


----------



## Kuvvaci

www.sercan.de said:


> There are rumours that Boran Ekinci one has won.
> Capaict is 40,000


what do you mean?


----------



## www.sercan.de

Konya one Eynesil quoted


----------



## www.sercan.de

I don't know if it is just because of the elections, but nearly eveyday we get more informations,

Eskisehir: New 33,500 in a new area. They plan to start in 2 months 
Bursa: At the current stadium's site. Like FB or Cologne. 35,000
Kocaeli: A new sportscomplex with a 33,000 stadium
Ankara: New 50,000 at the current old stadium site

Lets wait.


----------



## Messi

why is it so "in" in Turkey to have a capacity of 33.000?


----------



## Kuvvaci

www.sercan.de said:


> I don't know if it is just because of the elections, but nearly eveyday we get more informations,
> 
> Eskisehir: New 33,500 in a new area. They plan to start in 2 months
> Bursa: At the current stadium's site. Like FB or Cologne. 35,000
> Kocaeli: A new sportscomplex with a 33,000 stadium
> Ankara: New 50,000 at the current old stadium site
> 
> Lets wait.


fair tales before election...

where are projects?


----------



## Kuvvaci

Argentinian Messi said:


> why is it so "in" in Turkey to have a capacity of 33.000?


their new dream is "EURO" like "joining the EU without doing anything". They think they can host EURO with such stadiums.


----------



## www.sercan.de

Actually i like it 
The TFF says to everybody who wants to built a new stadium
"Oh, when you built a new stadium than you will be a EURO 2016/2020 venue for us"

SO everybody starts to built.

I mean Sivas or Kocaeli has no chances to be a Euro 20xy venue, but they plan to built +30k stadiums


----------



## Kuvvaci

I also don't think that Bursa will build a proper stadium. It will be like Trabzon's renovation.


----------



## www.sercan.de

According to major it will be a new stadium. Like Fener.

IMO it will be 1tier stadium. 
Very pure etc.
Will cost just 25 Mil €.


----------



## Kuvvaci

we will see, but I am not so hopeful without seeing the project pictures.


----------



## www.sercan.de

Yes. IMo it won't a superd design
Just 4 stamds etc
At least better than Inönü


----------



## Kuvvaci

sercan these are just shows before the local election... for Bursa, how we say in Turkish "göz boyama"...


----------



## www.sercan.de

Turkish Voleyball Federation will built a "Sports high school" in Ankara.
It will be called "Türkiye Voleybol Federasyonu Spor Lisesi".

There will be also 5,000 sports hall.


----------



## Kuvvaci

I like it very much. I wish the hall was bigger, but better than curent sport hall.


----------



## www.sercan.de

This one will be just the main Voleyball hall in Ankara.
the small one will stay and we have ofcourse the 10,000 Arena for 2010


----------



## Genç

Great for the sport kay:


----------



## Kuvvaci

www.sercan.de said:


> This one will be just the main Voleyball hall in Ankara.
> the small one will stay and we have ofcourse the 10,000 Arena for 2010


I doubt.... Today I read some news at Hürriyet and I am so disappointed for 2010. Demirel repeats the risk of the organization. Togay Bayatlı who is the president of NOC, says risk of losing the organization is high and if Turkey loses 2010, will never host another sport organization anymore, says Bayatlı...


----------



## Bortecine

Avcilar stadium...


----------



## www.sercan.de

whats the capacity?


----------



## Bortecine

capacity 10,000+


----------



## Genç

As always, brand new stadiums are built and we have no idea about them :crazy:


----------



## Kuvvaci

Bortecine said:


> Avcilar stadium...


very interesting... I wish there were bigger pix


----------



## icy

www.sercan.de said:


> Trabzon will get a new stadium for the 2011 Summer festival Olympics (?).
> Actually the club Trabzonspor already had an own project at the current old stadium site, but they had no money to built it.
> Capacity was 28.000 (expandable to 33.000)
> http://www.trabzonspor.org.tr/images/haberpic/161006basin2.jpg
> 
> So, now the government will built a new sports and culture complex.
> The whole project will be built on artificial island in the black sea (as you can see).
> 
> In the Trabzonspor magazine it was written as 60.000, but today the sportsminister said that they want to bid for the EURO 2016 and Trabzon should be a semi-final city. Therefore they want to built a 50.000 stadium which can be reduced later to 30.000.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMO its just a pre-design More just to show the location of the venues.
> 
> 
> 
> Konya plans also a new stadium.
> Capacity will be 33.000. The complex will include also a new arena (7.500), hotel and indoor swimming halls . The parking area will be 100.000m²!!
> 
> Quite a lot projects in Turkey
> Stadiums
> 1. New Galatasaray - 52.500 - u/c - 2009/2010
> 2. New Kayseri -33.000 - u/c - 2008
> 3. New Antalya - 30.000 - approved, conctruction will start 2008 - 2010
> 4. New Bursa - 35.000 - proposed/plans stopped -
> 5. New Rize - 15.000 - u/c - 2008
> 6. New Konya - 33.000 - proposed - 2009
> 7. New Trabzon - 30.000/50.000 - approved - 2010
> 
> And new Arenas
> 1. New Istanbul - 16.000 - proposed, but if they do not get the permission,.. - 2010
> 2. New Fenerbahce - +12.000 - approved - 2009
> 3. New Antalya - 10.000 - approved -2009
> 4. New Ankara - 10.000 - proposed - 2009
> 5. New Kayseri - 7.200 - u/c - 2008
> 6. New Bursa - 7.500 - proposed - 2009
> 7. New Konya - 7.500 - proposed - 2009
> 8. Sinan Erdem Dome will be finished for the 2012 (or 2013?) indoor Atheltics. But it looks like it won't have the portable telescope 1st tier (which was planned for Basketball events 22.500). Therefore the capacity will be only 17.500.



WOW:cheers:


----------



## www.sercan.de

Old 

Thats the latest


Stadiums
1. New Galatasaray - 52.647 - u/c - 2009/2010
2. New Kayseri -32,647 - u/c - 2009
3. New Antalya - 30.000 - approved, conctruction will start, 2008 - 2010
4. New Bursa - 35.000 - proposed - 2011
5. New Rize - 15,558 - u/c - 2009
6. New Konya - 33.000/40,000 - proposed - 2009 - 2011
7. New Trabzon - 40,000 - approved - 2011
8. New Sivas - 30,000 - proposed
9. New Izmit - 30,000 - proposed
10. New Gaziantep - 30,000 - proposed
11. New Ankara - 50,000 - proposed


----------



## Eynesil

Too many 30,000 capacity stadiums.I wish 40,000 would be standard at minimum


----------



## Kuvvaci

will the new stdium of Ankara be 50.000?


----------



## icy

50,000 is a good number though..


----------



## aisiklilar

Don't u guys have any info about Karşıyaka SK's new stadium proposal. There is a group created in facebook. 
Here is the link 
http://www.facebook.com/home.php#/group.php?gid=17402768035


----------



## Kuvvaci

*Eskişehir New Stadium Project* 35k


----------



## Kuvvaci

general view of the stadium. Complex has also a "Modern Stage" wich is a theatre for stage arts or conferances. Full name of the stadium is *"Eskişehir Şimşek Arena"*


----------



## Elensar77

Wow I am very excited this stadium,it will be start construction next year or?


----------



## Carrerra

Wow fantastic! May Euro2016 go to Turkey...


----------



## www.sercan.de

Are you sure that this one is off?
Looks bigger
BTW lokks like my Eskisheir project i made years ago


----------



## Ejdera

Looks like the stadiums in Portugal


----------



## www.sercan.de

Kuvvaci where did you find it?


----------



## Kuvvaci

www.sercan.de said:


> Are you sure that this one is off?
> Looks bigger
> BTW lokks like my Eskisheir project i made years ago


yes it looks bigger... maybe it is a little bit bigger thn 35 k, but I don't think it is 40k


----------



## www.sercan.de

Its a fan design and according to the guy capacity is ~32,000


----------



## Genç

OMG I'm so excited!!! What's the status of this project? It's absolutely gorgeous, where on earth did you find it? :banana:

It looks wayyy bigger than 35,000 though, its even has 3-tiers in places - I can't wait :banana: :banana: :banana:


----------



## www.sercan.de

Its just a project made by a Fan


----------



## Kuvvaci

^^ are you kidding? project of an architect...


----------



## lpioe

Very nice design!
But what is it now? Official or just made by a fan?
Where did you find the pics Kuvvaci? Are they on their official website?


----------



## www.sercan.de

http://www.cemaltibas.com/stadyum/
Read it Kuvvaci

They guy says, its a fan project.


----------



## Genç

I can't believe one guy did all of this!


----------



## www.sercan.de

Rize (15,558)


----------



## www.sercan.de

looks very good


----------



## Kuvvaci

I liked both...  I like also the local elections


----------



## www.sercan.de

yeah 
Today they presented 6 project by 5 Architects in Bursa
cap 33,000-44,000


----------



## www.sercan.de

1. Ekare Mimarlık-İz Mühendislik 
(no pic)
-40,000
-80 suites
-like "Parken Stadium" (Stadium without corners)
-retraceable roof
-Under the stadium, mall, movie theater, market (20,000m²)
-at the corners: hotel and offices

2a. Piray Mimarlık








-44,000
-solar cell at the roof (10,000m²)

2b. Piray Mimarlık








-33.000

3. Sözününeri Mimarlık
























-43,000
-own stand (1 tier) for the Bursa "Teksas" fans
-roof will look like a crocodile which is the symbol of Bursa SK

4. Şenol Şimşek Mimarlık








-39,000
-"Kop" like stand (7,000) for "Teksas" Fan group
- Cafe, bar, restaurant etc. will be in the tower

5. The same like Kayseri


----------



## hknsngr

Konya:


----------



## www.sercan.de

interior is like kayseri 
but at least its just a pre design

BTW what that for a channel?
never heard of it


----------



## Kuvvaci

^^ there are many local TV stations in Turkey that we don't know them...

I liked Konya's design but I hope inside won't be like Kayseri. Kayseri has some mistakes imo.

I don't find the Bursa projects so serious, but the 3rd project is the best.


----------



## www.sercan.de

IMO 1st one has got the best concept
40k
80 suites
mall etc
i asked Alper at wowturkey (you know he is one of the architects of the kayseri one)
konya won't be so steep etc.


----------



## ReiAyanami

What are the requirements to host a Euro Cup?


----------



## www.sercan.de

+30k stadiums, good infrastructure etc


----------



## damlaz

www.sercan.de said:


> +30k stadiums, good infrastructure etc


4 is looking a futuristic and really interesting.


----------



## www.sercan.de

Yeah this is is nice
http://www.bursasporluyuz.net/haber/img/tat3.jpg
But looks more like 30-35k

We have to wait the elections and than detailed informations.

The detailed projects of Konya will be presented in 3-4 months.


----------



## Selcuk

KONYA (33.000):


----------



## Kuvvaci

^^^

YEAH.... THIS IS...

:dance:


this stadium project needs its own thread imo


----------



## www.sercan.de

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=830258


----------



## Genç

Sözününeri Mimarlık's Bursa design is incredible! I want that one! It's perfect.


----------



## www.sercan.de

More pics and infos of project no 3 (Bursa)

















-43,000
-own stand (1 tier) for the Bursa "Teksas" fans


----------



## omercank

^^I was just going to say that I really like the green one... :cheers:


----------



## Genç

omg omg omg I am totally in love with this! If Bursaspor don't build this stadium I will fly there and built it MYSELF! :runaway:


----------



## Yattara

Every new stadium in Turkey will be full covered outside with cladding,except of Türk Telekom Arena.Türk Telekom gives a more classic feeling of a stadium.But roof will be full covered


----------



## www.sercan.de




----------



## berkshire royal

I have to be honest I don't like any of them. Number 1 is ok but looks a bit bland, but I think it depends on what materials would be used in all honesty as to the quality of the product. Number 2 is horrible no other way to describe it and Number 3 has potential but is ruined by certain parts of the design, to me it looks like an airport terminal. I like Number 1 the most out of all of them but it would purely depend on what materials are used.



www.sercan.de said:


> Actuall its just about the outside.
> They just used the bowl of the Kayseri stadium.
> 
> I've asked one of the architects.
> 26 suites and as far as i understand the main stand will have 2 tiers while the rest just 1 tier.
> 
> Location of the stadium
> http://img244.imageshack.us/img244/5299/murat58konum.jpg


So correct me if I am wrong but does that mean they have already decided to use the Kayseri stadium interior design?


----------



## www.sercan.de

Because of those re just pre-designs they just took the Kayseri bowl for the renderings etc

As far as i understand the bowl will be like Eden Stadium in Prague
(1x 2 tier stand and 3x 1 tier stand)

http://www.slavia.cz/data/novinka/foto_23457.jpg
http://www.slavia.cz/data/novinka/foto_23471.jpg
http://www.slavia.cz/data/novinka/foto_23472.jpg


----------



## plasticterminator

Hi Sercan hope bigbossman does not come on here i am going to find a forum where he dosent hang out!:lol:

Like the one that has the corrugated finish. The second one i dont think i have ever seen anything quite like it. It actually looks quite female, nothing wrong with that i suppose but it is a bit strange in an art deco kind of uncool way.


----------



## www.sercan.de

Imo 2nd is is not architecture or art.
Its just a random thing


----------



## berkshire royal

www.sercan.de said:


> Because of those re just pre-designs they just took the Kayseri bowl for the renderings etc
> 
> As far as i understand the bowl will be like Eden Stadium in Prague
> (1x 2 tier stand and 3x 1 tier stand)
> 
> http://www.slavia.cz/data/novinka/foto_23457.jpg
> http://www.slavia.cz/data/novinka/foto_23471.jpg
> http://www.slavia.cz/data/novinka/foto_23472.jpg


Thats good to hear. It's never a good move to go down copying teams stadiums especially teams in your own league and country. The Eden Stadium is like a mini Madejski so naturally I think it's a great stadium, hopefully Sivas can improve upon both and come up with something of real quality. When do you think could be the earliest date they will start construction and how much are they looking to spend?


----------



## www.sercan.de

financing will be like in Kayseri or new GS stadium.
We have to wait the income from the old stadium plot.


Actually thats why i like the Architects (Ofiss Mimarca).
They just do not try to create a different cladding, they do not want to copy other bowls.

Konya stadium's bwl will be like Sivas one.
Just more tiers 
1x 3 tier stand
3x 1 tier stand


----------



## berkshire royal

Thanks for the info sercan. The big question though is what type of seats are they going to use, Is it going to be a seating catastraphe like at Kayseri or will they use tip-up seats? For me the seating nearly ruined the Kayseri stadium.


----------



## www.sercan.de

Yes. Big question. Depends on the budget.
Kayseri is good, but do not forget its jus a 35 Mil. € stadium. 
Actually nobody wanted to built a super quality stadium. Just a new and modern football stadium.
IMO Sivas, Konya etc will be the same. Budget is low, because of the price of the old stadium isn't very high (Kayseri was just 100 Mil. USD).

That was actually the biggest advantage for the new GS stadium.
Stadium will cost 180 Mil. Euro (+110 Mil. roads etc).
Price of the old stadium plot was estimated to be around 300 Mil.€


----------



## Wazzup

Number 3 is best one.Then number 1


----------



## Karakartal47

*SIVAS - Sivas Arena 35.000*










Sivasspor 

Informations:

Name: Sivas Arena

there are three different scheme

first 















































scnd.

































































third:
























































area


----------



## alex_zebe

I like the second proposal, very interesting but not too weird, as the first one. The third one is quite interesting too. 
So there isn't a decision so far, they didn't chose any of these stadiums?


----------



## lpioe

1 is just horrible. 
2 is a nice and interesting design. What I don't like is that it doesn't look like a stadium from outside.
3 is quite nice, but I don't like the color of the facade.

When will the decision be made?


----------



## Carrerra

All proposals are fantastic but the 3rd one is the most fantastic.


----------



## www.sercan.de

New Stand (5,750) for Manisa SK.









Capacity will rise from 14,965 to 18,815

Currently it looks like this

















http://img257.imageshack.us/img257/1237/grnt003dy0.jpg


----------



## Genç

A healthy increase, thanks Sercan.


----------



## dgursoy

bad designs.especially the first one.it seems like somebody learned boolean effect in 3dsmax.that's really funny.

second one reminds me a great lasagne.hmmm.it's delicious.

they can change the plans of anfield a little bit and construct it.that's not too hard.they don't need to be too modern because they can't create modern.

it's simple


----------



## Karakartal47

As far a I know the citizens of Sivas will choose one of them and will decide which of these three schemes will be build


----------



## www.sercan.de

More pics of Kadir Has Congress and Sports Centrum aka Kayseri Arena


----------



## Mr.Underground

Any news from Inonu? I saw it 2 days ago and from outside is a stadium of 1900...like an italian stadium :lol:

Yesterday I saw a lot of t-shirt black and white on T1 going to Inonu for derby against FB.


----------



## Mr.Underground

I was wondering an other question.

How is possible that 3 teams share the same stadium?

In Ankara 3 teams play at 19 Mayis stadium.

Ankaraspor, Hacettepe e Genclerbirgi play in the same stadium!


----------



## Wazzup

Mr.Underground said:


> I was wondering an other question.
> 
> How is possible that 3 teams share the same stadium?
> 
> In Ankara 3 teams play at 19 Mayis stadium.
> 
> Ankaraspor, Hacettepe e Genclerbirgi play in the same stadium!


Ankaragücü,Genclerbirligi and Hacettepe playing in the same stadium.Ankaraspor has its own stadium


----------



## Mr.Underground

Wazzup said:


> Ankaragücü,Genclerbirligi and Hacettepe playing in the same stadium.Ankaraspor has its own stadium


Ok but are 3 teams for a stadium and playing every sunday only 2 teams can share a same stadium


----------



## www.sercan.de

They have artifial turf in Ankara.

New Besiktas stadium is still unclear.
Actually was built in the 1940s. So outside is 40s style


----------



## Yattara

CAD (Computer Aided Design) by Black Sea Technical University in Trabzon

New reconstructed Avni Aker Stadium of Trabzonspor (Full covered stands)

Capacity 33,000.In the corners you find blocks which will be vip lounges.Premier League Design


----------



## uA_TAGA

Çakma Saraçoğlu =)


----------



## Carrerra

Trabzon stadium is very nice


----------



## UltrAslanErkan

I hope that Trabzon will build a new Stadium at the Beach... there were some Pictures of this Projekt and it was awesome. But it is more Expensive...


----------



## Wazzup

They will surely built a new stadium on the beach,but in the future and not at the moment.Till this time,they want increase and modernize the current stadium.And they can get from Avni Aker a maximum capacity of 33,000 with vip lounges.Trabzon need this for possible Champions League Qualification or Europa Cup.

The Beach project costs between 150 till 200 million dollars,cause they must fill the sea also.And Trabzon wants a 61,000 capacity stadium on the beach.The budget of the club is rising rapidly and with the modernize Avni Aker they can add more money to their budget and in 4-5 years they can realize their beach project.


----------



## Livno80101

third proposal, by far the best, unique, weird, modern, cool


----------



## hkskyline

*Soccer-Future of new Galatasaray stadium in question *

ISTANBUL, July 2 (Reuters) - The future of Galatasaray's $200-million new stadium appeared in doubt after Turkish construction officials said on Thursday they had sacked contractors for failing to meet conditions.

The 52,000-seat stadium on the outskirts of Istanbul was due to be completed in October but only a quarter of the work had been done, officials said.

"The tender contract has had to be cancelled... At this point our office is working to finish the project in a proper manner and considering the possibility of a new tender," Turkish construction authority TOKI said in a statement.

The Istanbul club, UEFA Cup champions in 2000 and 17 times domestic champions, finished a disappointing fifth in the league last season, ten points adrift of bitter rivals Besiktas.

Last month former Barcelona coach Frank Rijkaard signed a surprise two-year deal with Galatasaray, as the club seeks to revive its fortunes.

Turkish media reports say the initial builders -- a Turkish developer and two United Arab Emirates-based firms -- had been hit by funding difficulties due to the global credit crisis.

TOKI's statement said wages had not been paid and the necessary workers, materials and equipment had not been supplied.


----------



## kanye

any news?


----------



## www.sercan.de

Major of Izmir:
We plan / want to built 2 new stadiums in Izmir
1x 20,000-25,000 in Karsiyaka (for Karsiyaka SK)
and
1x 40,000-45,000 at the road to the airport.


----------



## www.sercan.de

Rize (15,558)


----------



## www.sercan.de

New Stand at Manisa


----------



## uA_TAGA

New Rize stadium is cool. It is gonna be nice for the city and fans etc...

My hometown, Manisa, great news. I didn't know, hope you can send more photos.


----------



## uA_TAGA




----------



## omercank

That thing is monstrous!! How many people is this stand supposed to hold Sercan?


----------



## www.sercan.de

5,750


----------



## uA_TAGA

*A Few Days Ago*























*Now

*

















*Source: wowturkey.com*


----------



## likasz

www.sercan.de said:


> New Voleyball Campus in Ankara
> (arena is 6,500)



I like it.I hope it will be begin of much more popularity of this sport in Turkey than what we saw during the Eurovolley 2009.


----------



## www.sercan.de

Actually we need more non Istanbulians teams.
Eregli Belediye etc have got a better attendance than the Istanbulian ones


----------



## www.sercan.de

More Informations about eh new Ankara Sports Complex

45,000 Stadium: 105,000,000 €
3x Sports hall (3,000): 7,000,000 € 
Swimming Hall: 7,000,000 €
Artificial turf Football field: 2,200,0000 €
8 training halls: 2,200,000 €
Track and Field stadium: 7,000,000 €
SPorts Ministery buildings: 2,200,000 €
6x tennis courts: 14,000,000 €
Main tennis court (5,000): 4,500,000 €
surroundings etc: 4,500,000 €
Cafe and relax zones: 4,500,000 €
2 Malls and parking: 4,5000,000 €

And the Arena which is currently u/c: 23,000,000 €

TOTAL: 190,000,000 €


----------



## www.sercan.de

the proposed new 40,500 stadium for Izmir

















82-182mil. €.
So its more a idea / predesign
quality, details etc still unkown


----------



## Genç

It's beautiful!


----------



## www.sercan.de

aim was that it should resemble an amphitheatre.
Thanks to our friends greeks Izmir and the west coast of Turkey have got many of them 

BTW
cap will be 44,000
40,500 will be the EURO cap (net)
50 suites


----------



## Mr.Underground

*World basketball Championship 2010 Turkey*

The venues:

Groups Cities Venues Seats 
- Ankara Ankara Arena 10.500 
- Kayseri Kayseri Arena 7,500 
- Izmir İzmir Halkapınar Sport Hall 9.200 
- Istanbul Abdi İpekçi Arena 11.500 
Finals Istanbul Sinan Erdem Dome 22.500 











The site:

http://turkey2010.fiba.com/


----------



## Big Cat

Where are the photos with arenas?


----------



## www.sercan.de

Sinan Erdem will have an capacity of 15,500

ANKARA - Ankara Arena (10,754) - FIBA WC 2010

ISTANBUL - Olympic Dome (15,500) - FIBA WC 2010

Izmir Halkapinar (9,242)










Kadir Has Sports and Congress Hall (7,500)
http://img213.imageshack.us/img213/9629/burhanettinakbaspanoram.jpg
http://img503.imageshack.us/img503/9629/burhanettinakbaspanoram.jpg
http://img165.imageshack.us/img165/9629/burhanettinakbaspanoram.jpg


----------



## Mr.Underground

*Istanbul Abdi İpekçi Arena 11.500 *


----------



## www.sercan.de

last one is not Abdi Ipekci. 

This is Abdi Ipekci Arena (10,550)


----------



## Mr.Underground

Sorry, I have found it in internet.

Ankara have to run. The building of its sport hall is far from the end.


----------



## www.sercan.de

actually they are really fast
looks like it will be finished in 4-5 months


----------



## sali_haci

The second and the third projects are the best.. Unique, beautiful, but too small maybe 40 000 at least is better..


----------



## www.sercan.de

40k is too big for Sivas


----------



## UltrAslanErkan

30-35k is enough for Sivas...

Important is that they will have a pitch heating and also heating for the stands...


----------



## www.sercan.de

www.sercan.de said:


> New Sports Hall for Istanbul
> Will be Venue of the 2009 European Voleyball championship and 2014 World Voleyballchampionship.
> 
> 
> http://img402.imageshack.us/img402/3065/burhanfelek3d06.jpg
> http://img402.imageshack.us/img402/4264/burhanfelek3d01.jpg
> http://img402.imageshack.us/img402/5274/burhanfelek3d02.jpg
> http://img402.imageshack.us/img402/6241/burhanfelek3d05.jpg
> http://img402.imageshack.us/img402/8149/burhanfelek3d04.jpg
> http://img402.imageshack.us/img402/9898/burhanfelek3d08.jpg
> http://img412.imageshack.us/img412/3/burhanfelek3d03.jpg
> http://img710.imageshack.us/img710/5296/burhanfelek3d07.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> Like the old hall, it will be the Voleyball of Istanbul
> Capacity will be 7,500
> Looks like Istanbul will have many sports hall
> 
> Sinan Erdem Dome 17,000/22,500 u/c
> Galatasaray Arena 15,500 pro
> Fenerbahce Arena 15,000 pro
> Abdi Ipekci Arena 10,551 built
> Burhan Felek Sports Hall 7,500
> 
> + maybe new 16k Arena


Design has been changed
Cap: 7,000
Will be finished in 10 months
Includes hotel with 60 rooms


----------



## Mo Rush

www.sercan.de said:


> the proposed new 40,500 stadium for Izmir
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 82-182mil. €.
> So its more a idea / predesign
> quality, details etc still unkown


looks like GMP architects


----------



## www.sercan.de

its IAA Architects from the Netherlands
Mix of Cape Town and Durban


----------



## Kuvvaci

www.sercan.de said:


> More Informations about eh new Ankara Sports Complex
> 
> 45,000 Stadium: 105,000,000 €
> 3x Sports hall (3,000): 7,000,000 €
> Swimming Hall: 7,000,000 €
> Artificial turf Football field: 2,200,0000 €
> 8 training halls: 2,200,000 €
> Track and Field stadium: 7,000,000 €
> SPorts Ministery buildings: 2,200,000 €
> 6x tennis courts: 14,000,000 €
> Main tennis court (5,000): 4,500,000 €
> surroundings etc: 4,500,000 €
> Cafe and relax zones: 4,500,000 €
> 2 Malls and parking: 4,5000,000 €
> 
> And the Arena which is currently u/c: 23,000,000 €
> 
> TOTAL: 190,000,000 €


do you think such a project in Ankara is realistic?


----------



## Kuvvaci

in 2009 it was 18,346,022... 19th busiest airport of Europe. Capacity will increase after the new Terminal will get openned.


----------



## www.sercan.de

increase to how much?
25mil?


----------



## Kuvvaci

madox know better but it is said that 24 million...


----------



## likasz

I didn't know that Antalya has so big airport.

BTW.I hope in 2016 we will have video reviews for refs


----------



## Kuvvaci

Yes Antalya has the second biggest airport of Turkey and 19th busiest in Europe.

It has two Terminals and a thrid one is under construction. It will be next to T1 wich is a white building.. You can also see T2 and second apron and empy plots of possible future expansions at the away corner of the picture...


----------



## hknsngr

This message has been removed by the user.


----------



## Gran Kanarya

CaliforniaJones said:


> Turkey has made a good bid book for UEFA. It could be considered as a strong candidate.
> Turkey could be a strong candidate for a World cup bid.
> Good luck Turkey.
> You have my vote.


yeah but minimum cap. reqirements for WC 40k for group stages up to QF and 60k for semis onwards, for this reason Turkey should plan some of its new stadiums as expandable projects 

but still i cannot see Turkey holding a WC on its own in my opinion Turkey/Greece bid would be more realistic


----------



## Kuvvaci

Turkey can't host WC yet and no need to think about it. And Turkey&Greece is not realistic. Tiill the time Turkey will have the capacity to host a WC those stadiums will be very old and it will need to build new stadiums.


----------



## www.sercan.de

The population of the cities (2009)

Istanbul: 12.782.960
Ankara: 4.513.921
İzmir: 2,672,126
Bursa: 2.249.974
Konya: 1.450.682 
Antalya: 1.331.743
Kayseri: 1.027.279 
Eskişehir: 669.444


----------



## www.sercan.de

Kuvvaci said:


> Turkey can't host WC yet and no need to think about it. And Turkey&Greece is not realistic. Tiill the time Turkey will have the capacity to host a WC those stadiums will be very old and it will need to build new stadiums.


IMo they will expand the EURO 2016/2020 stadiums for the WC 2030+


----------



## Gran Kanarya

Sercan how do you think the Turkish stadia would shape up for 2030+
my guess would be
Istanbul Olimpiyat 90k, New Fener 65-70k
Ankara 60k
Izmir 60k
Bursa 50k
Antalya 50k
Trabzon 45-50k
Eskisehir 40k
Kayseri 40k
Konya 40k
Adana 40-45k
Urfa, Sivas or Samsun 40k


----------



## sali_haci

For the moment and the EC is enough for Turkey...
As Sercan said: WC after 2030 (maybe 2026)


----------



## Kuvvaci

TFF President Mr. Mahmut Özgener gives an interview to Habertürk newspaper today. He talks about EURO 2016 and Hiddink.

Özgener says we have this time a good chance. We inspected our former mistakes and prepared our new bid. Also Turkey is only country who has guarantee letter of the government for building the new stadiums.


----------



## charlesbukowski

hi,
exactly where the new stadium antalya be done? pınarlı, but where in the pınarlı?
What are the coordinates of the stadium land?
we know 100. yıl, karayolları 13. bölge müdürlüğü where, but we dont know in pınarlı.
I think this land is bad choice for antalya, 100. yıl and karayolları lands better than pınarlı. 
after this date have a possibility to change the land?
Thanks


----------



## www.sercan.de

New Kayseri SK traning facilities





Genç said:


> Photos:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.sporx.com/futbol/superlig/185560/?takim=111


----------



## Luckysmile

^^ really really nice, what kayseri is doing for the team!
as i said before, lets all hope that: as many turkish clubs as possible can follow this trend - building new modern stadiums and facilities...


----------



## Gadiri

Gran Kanarya said:


> Sercan how do you think the Turkish stadia would shape up for 2030+
> my guess would be
> Istanbul Olimpiyat 90k, *New Fener 65-70k*Ankara 60k
> Izmir 60k
> Bursa 50k
> Antalya 50k
> Trabzon 45-50k
> Eskisehir 40k
> Kayseri 40k
> Konya 40k
> Adana 40-45k
> Urfa, Sivas or Samsun 40k


A new Fener ?
What is the project a new stadium or a third level ?


----------



## UTOPIA_07

Don't new stadium...


----------



## Kuvvaci

write english please


----------



## UTOPIA_07

Ok... I'm sorry...


----------



## BJK67

The fenerbahce fans are still crying because of their humiliation last week  hahaha grow up dude!


----------



## lukaszek89

I hope Turkey will get Euro:yes: :cheers:


----------



## Gran Kanarya

BJK67 said:


> The fenerbahce fans are still crying because of their humiliation last week  hahaha grow up dude!


how many big teams are there in Turkey then in your opinion grown-up man? is it the 3 big clubs, 4 big clubs or is there a fifth big club now and why? Enlighten us.


----------



## Luhar

In the internet age to celebrate before you're 100% certain of your opponent results does not reflect well on your club officials ...



But every team will hope to get Bursa in their CL group.



PS : That Eskişehir stadium looks fantastic .


----------



## playolive

hello everybody  ,

I 'm french and i'm would like knows what the chances of turkey to have the euro 2016 for you and what thinks in turkey about the chance ?

I think it's 50/50.

Only seven days to know.



ps: sorry for my poor english...


----------



## AKParty

6 days left :runaway:


----------



## playolive

AKParty said:


> 6 days left :runaway:



and how you feeling the results for turkey ?


----------



## www.sercan.de

France will get it


----------



## Fizmo1337

playolive said:


> hello everybody  ,
> 
> I 'm french and i'm would like knows what the chances of turkey to have the euro 2016 for you and what thinks in turkey about the chance ?
> 
> I think it's 50/50.
> 
> Only seven days to know.
> 
> 
> 
> ps: sorry for my poor english...


How can it be 50/50 when there are 3 countries bidding


----------



## eagle in sky

we can't win but the stadiums projects in Bursa,Eskişehir and İzmir should be realized.


----------



## playolive

eagle in sky said:


> we can't win but the stadiums projects in Bursa,Eskişehir and İzmir should be realized.


I don't understand this negative thinks to turkey.

In france we thinks that turkey have a same chance to France !

I rewrite it's 50/50 ( because italy is over cause a poor documentation to the poor project)).


----------



## Genç

Renovation work has started at the Ataturk stadium, and according to the Bursa chairman, construction of the new stadium will begin soon. He also admitted it would be a few years until it will be completed, however.


----------



## sali_haci

Genç said:


> Renovation work has started at the Ataturk stadium, and according to the Bursa chairman, construction of the new stadium will begin soon. He also admitted it would be a few years until it will be completed, however.





Great news for Bursa, and for the Bursaspor fans! 
What will be the cap of the new Timsah arena?


----------



## www.sercan.de

43k


----------



## sali_haci

WTF?! Only 43k?
Bursa is really big city (2.5-3mln population)... Isn't that stadium small for a city like Bursa?


----------



## sali_haci

What about the other stadium and arena projects in Turkey?


----------



## endrity

Where will Bursaspor play next year that they play in the CL group phase?


----------



## Genç

endrity said:


> Where will Bursaspor play next year that they play in the CL group phase?


Well if the renovation of the Bursa Ataturk stadium is completed on time, then it looks like they will play there. If not, then perhaps stadium in Istanbul (maybe Besiktas Inonu). It is also worth noting that these Istanbul stadia will bring more money to Bursa though ticket sales...


----------



## www.sercan.de

sali_haci said:


> WTF?! Only 43k?
> Bursa is really big city (2.5-3mln population)... Isn't that stadium small for a city like Bursa?


Money and it would be a too big step from 18k to 50k+.
What if they just have an average of 30k in the new one?


President of Turkey said that they will build the new stadiums.
IMO they will built them, but other (cheaper) design


----------



## sali_haci

If they play in the CL or EL every year, their attendance will be much higher than 30k...
What's Fenerbahce's average attendance in the Super lig?


----------



## Fenerbahce Sk

Fenerbahçe arena


----------



## Fenerbahce Sk




----------



## Fenerbahce Sk

Fenerbahçe arena 



Karabük Stadıum


----------



## Fenerbahce Sk

Karabük stadıum updates


----------



## Lupin III

Hates to be the one to say it but from the pics of Karabuk stadium lt looks like a mess. hno:


----------



## Fenerbahce Sk

yes they are a long slow constructionhno:


----------



## Fenerbahce Sk

Again karabük stadıum


----------



## Fenerbahce Sk

Bursa arena


----------



## Fenerbahce Sk

Ülker arena


----------



## Fenerbahce Sk

Fenerbahçe arena


----------



## Fenerbahce Sk




----------



## Fenerbahce Sk




----------



## sali_haci

Huseyin Avni Aker Stadium is ready for the new season. Where will Trabzon play their CL matches this season?


----------



## sali_haci

*The new stadium in Alanya. 15k*




UltrAslanErkan said:


> http://grupmarmara.com/?s=newsDetail&NewsId=17


----------



## Fenerbahce Sk

Mersin stadıum updates


----------



## Fenerbahce Sk

Karabuk Stadıum updates


----------



## Fenerbahce Sk




----------



## Fenerbahce Sk

Mersin stadıum updates


----------



## Fenerbahce Sk

Fenerbahçe arena


----------



## Fenerbahce Sk

Diyarbakir indoor sports hall
capacity 7,500


----------



## Fenerbahce Sk

Fenerbahçe arena


----------



## sali_haci

A new sport hall is being built in the city of Samsum, on the turkish Black sea coast.
The capacity of the vanue is 7500 with a maximum capacity of 8350. The arena should be finished till the end of 2013. The cost is 35mill. YTL.


----------



## Fenerbahce Sk

Karabuk stadıum new updates


----------



## Fenerbahce Sk

Karabük Stadıum Updates
opens September 30 in the grandstand


----------



## Fenerbahce Sk

Fenerbahçe arena


----------



## Fenerbahce Sk

Bursa Arena


----------



## Fenerbahce Sk

Fenerbahçe Ülker Arena


----------



## Fenerbahce Sk

Bursa Arena


----------



## Fenerbahce Sk

Bursa Arena 23.10.2011


----------



## Fenerbahce Sk

Karabük stadıum updates


----------



## Fenerbahce Sk

Bursa Arena


----------



## Fenerbahce Sk

athletic hall


----------



## Fenerbahce Sk

Bursa Arena


----------



## adeaide

*Yeni Rize Şehir Stadı*


----------



## Fenerbahce Sk

Bursa arena


----------



## Fenerbahce Sk

Trabzonspor Stadıum updates


----------



## www.sercan.de

Cap. will be 25,000
IMO 25k is far better for Malatya

Construction will start 11.01.2012


----------



## michał_

www.sercan.de said:


> Cap. will be 25,000
> IMO 25k is far better for Malatya
> 
> Construction will start 11.01.2012


any more renders, perhaps?


----------



## www.sercan.de




----------



## Fenerbahce Sk

Fenerbahçe arena


----------



## DooCharles

^^wow


----------



## Cyganie

Some very nice venues in Turkey! What is the capacity of Fenerbace Arena and do Galatasaray and Besiktas also have their own indoor arenas?

Malatya Arena looks great! kay:


----------



## www.sercan.de

Cap. of FB Arena is 13,800

Galatasaray plays at Abdi Ipekci Arena (11,300), but plans to built a new arena next to the stadium. Capacity will be ~10,000.

Efes plays at Sinan Erdem Dome (16,000).

Besiktas has got a small arena (Akatlar Arena). But capacity is just 3,200. As far as i know they have no plans for a new arena.

BTW the voleyball teams play at Burhan Felek (7,000)


----------



## Genç

The minister for Sport has said today that a new stadium will be planned for Izmir from next year. 

There will be at least 14 other new stadiums for which the tenders will be signed next year...including Malatya, Samsun, Gaziantep etc etc 

http://www.ntvspor.net/haber/futbol/55362/bu-aziz-yildirimi-kurtarma-operasyonu-degildir


----------



## Jitem

everyyear they say that they gonna build a new stadium in izmir. at least we must have 10 new stadiums right now but i cant see the stadiums. yapsalar bile ksk lilerin bile gitmiceği dağ başına yapacaklar stadı diğer izmir takımlarının kullanması imkansız. sonra yeni stad yaptık diye hava atacaklar bunları sikermisin sabahamı saklarsın. ne futbol kaldı ne tribün herşeyi bitirdiler ülkede.


----------



## michał_

Genç said:


> There will be at least 14 other new stadiums for which the tenders will be signed next year...including Malatya, Samsun, Gaziantep etc etc


why aren't we flooded with renders?


----------



## sali_haci

You could find a lot of renders of the "future" turkish stadiums in "Proposed" section. 

PS Is there any chance of Ankara to get a new stadium (something around 50k) in near future?


----------



## Fenerbahce Sk

Fenerbahçe arena


----------



## www.sercan.de

Karabük (14,200)
2 stands finsihed. 1 stand u/c


----------



## Fenerbahce Sk




----------



## Zeno2

www.sercan.de said:


> Karabük (14,200)
> 2 stands finsihed. 1 stand u/c


This is pure Playmobil :banana:


----------



## Xtremizta

lol


----------



## Fenerbahce Sk

Karabuk stadıum updates


----------



## sali_haci

*Ataköy Athletics Arena*

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ataköy_Athletics_Arena


Ataköy Athletics Arena (Turkish: Ataköy Atletizm Salonu), is an indoor sporting arena for track and field athletics events located in Ataköy neighborhood of Bakırköy, Istanbul.

The venue is being constructed special for the 2012 IAAF World Indoor Championships to be held in March 9-11, 2012. It is next to the Sinan Erdem Dome, where the training activities will be held. The arena will be the first indoor athletics venue of the country as such.[1][2]

The building is 125 m (410 ft) long, 87 m (285 ft) wide and 27 m (89 ft) high, covering an area of 10,875 m2 (117,060 sq ft). [1]

Ataköy Athletics Arena will have a 200 m oval track with six lanes, a 60 m straight track with eight lanes for track events, and shot put, high jump, pole vault, long/triple jump sectors for field events.[1]

It will have a seating capacity of 7,450: 5040 spectator seats, 590 VIP seats, 206 VVIP seats, 141 seats with table for TV commentators, 230 seats with table for press, and 144 seats with desk for photo editors and press. In addition, there will be 560 seats for team stands and 60 seats for coaches


----------



## Fenerbahce Sk

samsun gym
7.500 Capacity


----------



## jizzmo

sali_haci said:


> *Ataköy Athletics Arena*
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ataköy_Athletics_Arena
> 
> 
> Ataköy Athletics Arena (Turkish: Ataköy Atletizm Salonu), is an indoor sporting arena for track and field athletics events located in Ataköy neighborhood of Bakırköy, Istanbul.
> 
> The venue is being constructed special for the 2012 IAAF World Indoor Championships to be held in March 9-11, 2012. It is next to the Sinan Erdem Dome, where the training activities will be held. The arena will be the first indoor athletics venue of the country as such.[1][2]
> 
> The building is 125 m (410 ft) long, 87 m (285 ft) wide and 27 m (89 ft) high, covering an area of 10,875 m2 (117,060 sq ft). [1]
> 
> Ataköy Athletics Arena will have a 200 m oval track with six lanes, a 60 m straight track with eight lanes for track events, and shot put, high jump, pole vault, long/triple jump sectors for field events.[1]
> 
> It will have a seating capacity of 7,450: 5040 spectator seats, 590 VIP seats, 206 VVIP seats, 141 seats with table for TV commentators, 230 seats with table for press, and 144 seats with desk for photo editors and press. In addition, there will be 560 seats for team stands and 60 seats for coaches


what a waste of time and money. i think they could do better


----------



## andydirk

great building!


----------



## Fenerbahce Sk




----------



## IanCleverly

Turkish FA said:


> "FIFA U20 Dünya Kupası Regülasyonu", "Maç Takvimi" ve "Organizasyona ev sahibi yapacak şehirler" konularının görüşüldüğü toplantıda, Ekim 2011'de FIFA ve TFF yetkililerinin aday şehirlere yaptığı ziyaretler ile komitenin notları değerlendirildi. FIFA'nın Dünya Şampiyonası'ndan sonraki en önemli etkinliği olan 2013 U20 Dünya Kupası'nın *Antalya*, *Bursa*, *Gaziantep*, *İstanbul*, *Kayseri*, *Rize* ve *Trabzon*'da yapılması FIFA U20 Dünya Kupası Organizasyon Komitesi tarafından kabul edildi.


Source:- Turkish FA

A meeting of the Local Organising committee of the 2013 U-20 World Cup was held in Zurich today, where it was decided that those seven cities highlighted in bold would host matches in the tournament next June/July. Istanbul will have 2 stadiums.


----------



## Genç

No Ankara, no Izmir...


----------



## www.sercan.de

New project
33,000


----------



## islessmore

1st - has not anything special but also has not anything ugly or silly too
2nd - designer! of this absurd thing has to be chased with torchs and sticks
3rd - failed and ugly
the winner is n1

edit: the new project given in previous post looks good - btw looks very similar with valencia's new project


----------



## Fenerbahce Sk

*MERSIN | New Stadium | 30.000 | 2013 Mediterranean Games | U/C*


----------



## Xtremizta

render?


----------



## alexandru.mircea

Athletics stadium? There is a first division football club there too.


----------



## Fenerbahce Sk




----------



## Fenerbahce Sk

Mersin Stadıum updates


----------



## Fenerbahce Sk

Trabzon stadıum Updates


----------



## master_klon

I don't see the point of another athletic stadium in Turkey. hno: They already have three good ones, including the Atatürk Olympic Stadium in Istanbul. Would have been better to spend the money on a proper football stadium (with 35,000 cap.) for the local team, and made it more likely for them to host the UEFA European Football Championship.


----------



## iNotorious

Could someone (Mods?) add this picture to the first post?


----------



## Genç

Maybe after the Mediterranean Games they can remove the track and add seats...?


----------



## jizzmo

in my opinion the stadium will never look like this


----------



## Marsupalami

HAHAHAHAH - where the hell is this place? - eish -waste of Money - Master Klon was right - play it in Istanbul!


----------



## Elensar77




----------



## www.sercan.de

Malatya - 25,000


----------



## Fenerbahce Sk

Mersin Stadıum


----------



## Fenerbahce Sk

Mersin Stadıum Updates


----------



## Fenerbahce Sk

Karabük Stadıum Updates


----------



## www.sercan.de

Sivas stadium project has been reduced to 25,000


----------



## IanCleverly

FIFA.com said:


> In exactly one year, the 19th FIFA U-20 World Cup will kick-off in Turkey. It will be the largest international football tournament ever played in the country, spanning seven cities, across 23 days, with 24 teams playing 52 matches.
> 
> *On Monday 25 June in Istanbul, the Local Organising Committee and FIFA will unveil the official emblem for the competition, as well as revealing the host cities. This launch will be held in Ciragan Palace Mabeyn Hall, at 12.00 local time.*
> 
> TFF President, Yildirim Demiroren, and General Secretary Emre Alkin will attend the emblem launch and other prestigious people are invited, such as the Minister of Youth and Sports, Suat Kilic, Turkey coach Abdullah Avcı, Turkey U-20 coach Feyyaz Ucar, and current Turkey national team players Burak Yilmaz and Olcan Adin who played at the FIFA U-20 World Cup Netherlands 2005.


Today (21st July) marks the point in which there is exactly 365 days to go until the 2013 FIFA U-20 World Cup starts. It's odd then, that the Turkish FA decided in February that Antalya, Bursa, Gaziantep, İstanbul, Kayseri, Rize and Trabzon would host games (as stated (here).


----------



## adeaide

*New Mersin Stadium , 25,534 seats*


----------



## adeaide

*New proposal for Mersin*


----------



## www.sercan.de

Cubo99 said:


> any news about Dr. Necmettin Şeyhoğlu Stadı in Karabük ??


17-10-2012 pics
https://plus.google.com/photos/102083371113490449778/albums/5800018183735369345?hl=tr


Main stand still u/c




@adeaide
Its Sivas (25,000)


----------



## www.sercan.de

Just a small overview abouit the current projects in Turkey

Bursa - 45,000 - u/c









Konya - 42,276 - u/c









Trabzon - 42,000 - approved









Eskişehir - 34,930 - approved









Samsun - 33,055 - approved









Adana - 33,000 - approved









Antalya - 33,000 - approved









Gaziantep - 33,000 - approved









Mersin - 25,534 - u/c









Malatya - 25,000 - u/c









Sivas - 25,000 - approved









Sakarya - 25,000 - approved









Çorum - 15,000 - approved









Afyon - 15,000 - u/c









Akhisar - 12,000 - u/c


----------



## Cubo99

have I correct informations, that new Malatya stadium is built 10km far from city of Malatya ?


----------



## www.sercan.de

Don't know if its 10km, but yes, like many other new satdiums in Turkey the new one will be outside the city center


----------



## Knitemplar

I think they should all be 100,000 seat stadia!


----------



## Fenerbahce Sk

karabük university Stadıum
capacity 25.000


----------



## Fenerbahce Sk

in turkey There are a total of 6 stadiums under construction.

Trabzon Stadıum: 42.000

Bursa Stadıum: 45.000

Karabük Stadıum: 14.000

Karabük Universty Stadıum: 25.000

Mersin Stadıum: 25.000

Malatya Stadıum: 25.000


----------



## Genç

Why is Karabuk building two stadiums...?


----------



## SoroushPersepolisi

does a uni really need a 25 k stadium?


----------



## alexandru.mircea

SoroushPersepolisi said:


> does a uni really need a 25 k stadium?


Exactly my thoughts.


----------



## Fenerbahce Sk

Mersin Stadıum


----------



## Fenerbahce Sk

Bandırma Stadıum 

Capacity: 19.0000


----------



## Fenerbahce Sk

Samsun Basketball arena
Capacity: 7.500


----------



## Turkiiish

Güzel ve kulanisli statlara sahip olacagiz insallah


----------



## www.sercan.de

Kocaeli 25,000 or 33,000









Hatay 25,000


----------



## Turkiiish

Suan anadolu'daki en güzel stat Konyasporunki olacak !


----------



## www.sercan.de

*ADAPAZARI - New Stadium (25,000)*









*Sakarya SK*

1x Cup Winner:
1988


----------



## Fenerbahce Sk

Mersın - Gym 
capacity: 1000


----------



## Fenerbahce Sk

Mersin - GYM 
Capacity: 7.500


----------



## Fenerbahce Sk

Sivas stadıum 
Capacity: 25k


----------



## Turkiiish

Dailymotion'da video paylastim  

NEW VIDEO (NEW STADIUM TURKEY ) 
http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xvf2gs_new-stadium-turkey-turkiye_sport


----------



## Fenerbahce Sk

Malatya Arena 
Capacity: 25 k

Updates


----------



## Fenerbahce Sk

2013 Mediterranean Games - Mersin


----------



## Fenerbahce Sk

Sivas Stadıum updates


----------



## Fenerbahce Sk

2013 Mediterranean Games - Mersin


----------



## Gombos

nice tennis stadium in Mersin, loving it.



www.sercan.de said:


> Akhisar - 12,000 - u/c


what price?


----------



## www.sercan.de

Ca. 9 mil Euro
http://www.akhisar.bel.tr/default.asp?site=1&sayfa=haber_detay&h=231


----------



## Fenerbahce Sk

Samsun - GYM Hall 
Capacity: 7.500


----------



## Turkiiish

*HABER / NEWS

2013 yılında Türkiye dev spor tesislerine doymuş olacak. Milyonlarca insanın yararlanacağı bu dev projelerin en önemli detaylarını Bakan Suat Kılıç açıkladı.*

LINK : http://spor.haber7.com/spor/haber/995818-bakan-suat-kilic-2013teki-dev-projeleri-anlatti


----------



## Turkiiish

KONYA CITY - NEW STADIUM


----------



## www.sercan.de

Mersin stadi


----------



## www.sercan.de

Göztepe SK - 25,000


----------



## Genç

Wow it looks interesting! Steep stands, it would create a good atmosphere. What's the status of this project? Do you think 25k is enough for Goztepe?


----------



## www.sercan.de

Hust a proposal.
Club needs money (ca 40 Mil Euro)

25,000 is good for Göztepe, but IMO there potantial is 40,000-50,000 at Süper Lig and 30,000-40,000 at 1. Lig


----------



## Genç

I see, hopefully there will be some slightly less 'basic' proposals too...

Goztepe arent doing that well in 1. Lig this season, I hope one day they'll join TSL along with Karsikaya/Altay. Would be nice if some local businessmen could help out Izmir clubs financially...


----------



## timo9

:applause:


----------



## blackley

The construction area is 32.500 square meters and its . So, we cannot do bigger on that area. Actually, Göztepe has got huge fan base. For example we played our third league championship game against Çankırı Belediyespor in front of 40k fans in İzmir Atatürk Stadium on April, 2011. The club has got firefull fans. So, at important games it can't enough but average is enough. When we play at Super League the capacity can rise.


----------



## eagle in sky

Construction Area


----------



## Nergenss

hahHA Tesadufen girdim buraya bi baktim Goztepeme stad yapilavakmis. AHah cok sevindim


----------



## Southernn

New Mersin Stadium


----------



## Nergenss

Mersin Idman Yurdu takiminin mi olacak bu?


----------



## Southernn

Nergenss said:


> Mersin Idman Yurdu takiminin mi olacak bu?


Evet


----------



## www.sercan.de

Capacity of new Sakarya SK stadium has been reduced to 25,000


----------



## www.sercan.de

black = finished
green = u/c
red = proposed

1.	|	Atatürk Olympiyat Stadi	|	2002	|	Istanbul	| 76.092

2.	|	Türk Telekom Arena	|	2011	|	Istanbul	| 52.652 
3.	|	Atatürk Stadi	|	1971	|	Izmir	| 51.295 
4.	|	Şükrü Saracoğlu Stadi	|	2006	|	Istanbul	| 50.509

5.	|	Yeni Stad	|	----	|	Izmir	| 43.900 
6.	|	Timsah Arena	|	2013	|	Bursa	| 43.877 
7.	|	Yeni Inönü Stadi	|	----	|	Istanbul	| 42.400 
8.	|	Şehir Stadi	|	2014	|	Konya	| 42.059 
9.	|	Akyazi Stadi	|	2016	|	Trabzon	| 41.565 
10.	|	Yeni Stad	|	----	|	Ankara	| 40.000

11.	|	Kamil Ocak Arena	|	2016	|	Gaziantep	| 36.000 
12.	|	Yeni Stad	|	2016	|	Eskişehir	| 34.930 
13.	|	Stadyum Samsun	|	2016	|	Samsun	| 34.658 
14.	|	Yeni Stad	|	2016	|	Adana	| 33.000 
15.	|	Yeni Stad	|	2016	|	Antalya	| 33.000 
16.	|	Yeni Stad	|	----	|	Izmit	| 33.000
17.	|	Kadir Has Stadi	|	2009	|	Kayseri	| 32.864

18.	|	GAP Arena	|	2010	|	Şanliurfa	| 28.965 
19.	|	Yeni Stad	|	----	|	Izmir	| 25.900 
20.	|	Yeni Stad	|	2013	|	Mersin	| 25.534 
21.	|	Yeni Stad	|	----	|	Adapazari	| 25.000 
22.	|	Göztepe Stadı	|	----	|	Izmir	| 25.000 
23.	|	Yeni Stad	|	2015	|	Malatya	| 25.000 
24.	|	Yeni Stad	|	2015	|	Sivas	| 25.000 
25.	|	Yeni Stad	|	----	|	Antakya	| 25.000 
26.	|	Kazım Karabekir Stadi	|	2011	|	Erzurum	| 23.700

27.	|	Manisa 19 Mayıs Stadi	|	2009	|	Manisa | 16.597 
28.	|	Yeni Rize Sehir Stadi	|	2009	|	Rize	| 15.485 
29.	|	Çorum Stadi	|	2013	|	Çorum	| 15.000 
30.	|	Afyon Stadi	|	2013	|	Afyon	| 15.000 
31.	|	Recep Tayyip Erdoğan Stadi	|	2011	|	Istanbul	| 14.576 
32.	|	Dr. Necmettin Şeyhoğlu Stadi	|	2014	|	Karabük	| 14.200 
33.	|	Akhisar Stadi	|	----	|	Akhisar	| 11.431


----------



## horyanli

actually Akyazi Stadium/Trabzon is not 2016, it will be finished at 2015.


----------



## alwn

sorry for the offtopic
Sercan what is opinion about the chances of the Turkish bid for the Olympics? As I red your country's bid looks in the poll position.


----------



## www.sercan.de

If we win than IMO because of "emotion" 
First time in Turkey
First time in a muslim country


----------



## Seyfo

www.sercan.de said:


> If we win than IMO because of "emotion"
> First time in Turkey
> First time in a muslim country



First time in a city that's located in two different continents!
First time in a country that never hosted the games before is the most important one and not winning by emotion!
And ISTANBUL deserves it more then the other two candidate cities!


----------



## www.sercan.de

I still think that the compact bids of Madrid and Tokyo are better


----------



## Fenerbahce Sk

Samsun GYM 
Capacity: 7.500

Completed !


----------



## www.sercan.de

Malatya
98.684 m²
2012
2013-2014
25.000
http://www.azaksu.com/tr/spor/malatya-stadyumu


----------



## alexandru.mircea

^ tenants?


----------



## JorgeGt

When will the Mersin Stadium be finished?


----------



## Turkiiish

JorgeGt said:


> When will the Mersin Stadium be finished?


31 MAY 2013


----------



## www.sercan.de

alexandru.mircea said:


> ^ tenants?


Malatyaspor (5th Div) and Yeni Malatyaspor (3rd Div)


----------



## www.sercan.de

Mersin | 25,534


Erhan said:


> :applause:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gökhan C.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Koray U.


----------



## Carlo5

Great stadium in Mersin! But it's sad too see that Mersin Imanyurdu is standing on the last place in the Süper Lig.


----------



## www.sercan.de

Yes. There are a traditional club 
Municipality clubs like Istanbul BB SK should be relagated and not such clubs


----------



## RMB2007

www.sercan.de said:


>


Mini Nissan Stadium.


----------



## www.sercan.de

Mersin


arda84 said:


> Ne tatlı olmuş çimler çıkınca
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> photos by furkansiner


----------



## www.sercan.de

Mersin


arda84 said:


> Maalesef turuncu döşemişler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> photos by santiaqo


----------



## www.sercan.de

Sivas


Turkiiish said:


>


----------



## SoroushPersepolisi

yasha turkiye


----------



## Ranma Saotome

Mersin



Turkiiish said:


> Açılışa az kaldı
> 
> 17. Akdeniz Oyunları kapsamında inşa edilen, oyunları açılış ve kapanış törenlerinde zarar görmemesi için çim ekilmeyen 25 bin seyirci kapasiteli* Mersin Stadyumu'nda 15 Kasım'dan itibaren futbol oynanabilecek.*


----------



## www.sercan.de

Malatya
25,000


merseyside said:


> stadyumlar.net'ten alıntıdır


----------



## www.sercan.de

arda84 said:


> Stadın dıştan son haline bakılırsa membranın leş gibi kahverengiye dönüşmekte olduğu görülüyor, Türkiye gibi tozu toprağı pisliği bol bir ülkede bu kaplama yanlış bir seçim..
> 
> 
> photo by Bekir Kurt


---


----------



## www.sercan.de

Karabük


swatreco said:


> http://www.stadyumlar.net/karabuk-dr-necmettin-seyhoglu-stadyumu-insaati.html
> 
> Koltuk montajı devam ediyor...


----------



## www.sercan.de

Mersin


merseyside said:


> fotoğraflar stadyumlar.net sitesinden alıntıdır. yedek kulübeleri takılmış, çimler oturmuş, stat hemen hemen hazır artık


----------



## www.sercan.de

Istanbul BB SK stadium 22.626


















http://www.stadyumlar.net


----------



## dande

Do we have any pics from sports venues other than football? I am curious about indoor arenas and also winter sports venues.


----------



## www.sercan.de

BURSA - Cengiz Göllü Voleybol Sports Hall (5,000)



















KONYA - New Sports Hall (10,000)


----------



## www.sercan.de

SAMSUN - New Sports Hall (7,500)



















Trabzon Aquatic Center


----------



## www.sercan.de

Erzurum


----------



## www.sercan.de

KAYSERİ | Erciyes Winter Sports Center Masterplan | U/C


----------



## dande

A friend of mine who is in ski jumping industry said that Erzerum is one of top 3 venues in the world. Also very curious about Kayseri master plan for the new ski resort.


----------



## Aulus

dande said:


> A friend of mine who is in ski jumping industry said that Erzerum is one of top 3 venues in the world. Also very curious about Kayseri master plan for the new ski resort.


Yeah, but they have no money for organizing a competition there. They need the support of the government.


----------



## www.sercan.de

Capacity of the Istanbul BB SK stadium is NOT 14,500. It is *22.626*









http://arimamimarlik.com/v2/?page_id=611


Old ones not included

1.	|	Atatürk Olympiyat Stadi	|	2002	|	Istanbul	| 76.092 |	com	-
2.	|	Türk Telekom Arena	|	2011	|	Istanbul	| 52.652 |	com	Galatasaray SK
3.	|	Atatürk Stadi	|	1971	|	Izmir	| 51.295 |	com	-
4.	|	Şükrü Saracoğlu Stadi	|	2006	|	Istanbul	| 50.509 |	com	Fenerbahçe SK
5.	|	Timsah Arena	|	2014	|	Bursa	| 43.877 |	u/c	Bursa SK
6.	|	Vodafone Arena	|	2014	|	Istanbul	| 42.400 |	u/c	Beşiktaş JK
7.	|	Şehir Stadi	|	2014	|	Konya	| 42.051 |	u/c	Konya SK
8.	|	Yeni Stad	|	----	|	Ankara	| 41.923 |	pro	MKE Ankaragücü SK - Gençlerbirligi SK
9.	|	Akyazi Stadi	|	2015	|	Trabzon	| 41.513 |	prep	Trabzon SK
10.	|	Yeni Stad	|	2016	|	Eskişehir	| 34.930 |	u/c	Eskişehir SK
11.	|	19 Mayıs Stadi	|	2016	|	Samsun	| 34.658 |	prep	Samsun SK
12.	|	Kamil Ocak Arena	|	2016	|	Gaziantep	| 33.200 |	prep	Gaziantep SK
13.	|	Yeni Stad	|	2016	|	Adana	| 33.000 |	pro	Adana SK - Adana Demir SK
14.	|	Yeni Stad	|	2016	| Antalya	| 33.000 |	u/c	Antalya SK
15.	|	Yeni Stad	|	----	|	Izmit	| 33.000 |	pro	Kocaeli SK
16.	|	Kadir Has Stadi	|	2009	|	Kayseri	| 32.864 |	com	Kayseri SK - Kayseri Erciyes SK
17.	|	GAP Arena	|	2010	|	Şanliurfa	| 28.965 |	com	Şanliurfa SK
18.	|	Yeni Stad	|	----	|	Adapazari	| 28.710 |	prep	Sakarya SK
19.	|	Yeni Stad	|	2013	|	Mersin	| 25.534 |	com	Mersin IY SK
20.	|	Yeni Stad	|	2015	|	Malatya	| 25.000 |	u/c	Malatya SK
21.	|	4 Eylül Stadi	|	2015	|	Sivas	| 25.000 |	u/c	Sivas SK
22.	|	Yeni Stad	|	----	|	Antakya	| 25.000 |	u/c	Hatay SK
23.	|	Yeni Stad	|	----	|	Diyarbakır	| 25.000 |	pro	Diyarbakır SK
24.	|	Kazım Karabekir Stadi	|	2011	|	Erzurum	| 23.700 |	com	Erzurum SK
25.	|	Başakşehir Stadi	|	2014	|	Istanbul	| 22.626 |	u/c	Istanbul BB SK
26.	|	Manisa 19 Mayıs Stadi	|	2009	|	Manisa | 16.597 |	com	Manisa SK
27.	|	Yeni Rize Şehir Stadı	|	2009	|	Rize	| 15.485 |	com	Çaykur Rize SK
28.	|	Çorum Stadi	|	2013	|	Çorum	| 15.000 |	app	Çorum SK
29.	|	Afyon Stadi	|	2013	|	Afyon	| 15.000 |	u/c	Afyon SK
30.	|	Yeni Stad	|	----	|	Izmir	| 15.000 |	pro	Karşıyaka SK
31.	|	Göztepe Stadı	|	----	|	Izmir	| 15.000 |	pro	Göztepe SK
32.	|	Recep Tayyip Erdoğan Stadi	|	2011	|	Istanbul	| 14.576 |	com	Kasimpaşa SK
33.	|	Dr. Necmettin Şeyhoğlu Stadi	|	2014	|	Karabük	| 14.200 |	u/c	KDÇ Karabük SK
34.	|	Yeni Stad	|	2014	|	Turgutlu	| 12.000 |	u/c	Turgutlu SK
35.	|	Akhisar Stadi	|	----	|	Akhisar	| 11.431 |	app	Akhisar Belediye SK


----------



## HOP_ALBERT

Sivas


----------



## HOP_ALBERT

Antalya 07.11.2013


----------



## www.sercan.de

Sivas


arda84 said:


> photo by eyup58
> 
> 
> photo by bedel58


----------



## www.sercan.de

Mersin


merseyside said:


>


----------



## ETSman

Wow, Turkey is really building some nice stadiums


----------



## www.sercan.de

Malatya
25,000


----------



## www.sercan.de

Sivas
25,000
stadyumlar.net


----------



## www.sercan.de

Istanbul
Yeni Başakşehir Stadı (22,626)









































































www.stadyumlar.net


----------



## www.sercan.de

Karabük University stadium
25,000


Demirpençe said:


> son fotoğraf maraton tribünü, tamamlandığında karabük üniversitesi yazacakmış


----------



## www.sercan.de

Karabük
14,200


Demirpençe said:


> Dün oynanan Karabük-Hacettepe Türkiye kupası maçında kapalı tribün


----------



## www.sercan.de

Akhisar 11,431











merseyside said:


>


----------



## alwn

Sercan,

Where is situated the new stadium of IBB more precisely? Basaksehir borough it looks to be situated near the area of Ataturk stadium. A 22.600 stadium doesn't look too big for a team without fans like IBB?


----------



## www.sercan.de

New Afyon stadium
15,000












>


----------



## www.sercan.de

alwn said:


> Sercan,
> 
> Where is situated the new stadium of IBB more precisely? Basaksehir borough it looks to be situated near the area of Ataturk stadium. A 22.600 stadium doesn't look too big for a team without fans like IBB?


The location of the stadium
http://wikimapia.org/25498633/tr/İstanbul-Başakşehir-Stadyumu


Of course it is too big, but it is the team of the municipality. The architects says the capacity is 22,600, whlile the city say its 14,500-15,000


----------



## alwn

www.sercan.de said:


> The location of the stadium
> http://wikimapia.org/25498633/tr/İstanbul-Başakşehir-Stadyumu
> 
> 
> Of course it is too big, but it is the team of the municipality. The architects says the capacity is 22,600, whlile the city say its 14,500-15,000



Turkey's development of new stadiums is quite impresive. Probably the average attendance will rise up to 25.000 in the next years


----------



## www.sercan.de

IMO 25,000 could be the maximum.

Would be happy to have 20,000


----------



## www.sercan.de

Turkey - Süper Lig - 2013-2014 (week 17)

1. Beşiktaş	JK | 44.782 | (59%)
2. Fenerbahçe SK | 38.944 | (77%)
3. Galatasaray SK | 35.531 | (67%)
4. Bursa SK | 21.938 | (85%)
5. Trabzon SK | 12.189 | (50%)
6. Eskişehir SK | 11.801 | (87%)
7. Gençlerbirliği SK | 11.639 | (61%)
8. Konya SK | 10.356 | (46%)
9. Kayseri SK | 10.178 | (31%)
10. Rize SK | 9.719 | (63%)
11. Sivas SK | 9.439 | (63)
12. Gaziantep SK | 9.311 | (55%)
13. Kasımpaşa SK | 8.306 | (57%)
14. Akhisar BSK | 8.250 | (50%)
15. Kayseri Erciyes SK | 7.650 | (23%)
16. Elazığ SK | 7.512 | (54%)
17. Antalya SK | 5.125 | (64%)
18. KDÇ Karabük SK | 4.014 | (54%)

LEAGUE: 14.816 | (58%)


----------



## alwn

well Fener&Galata didnt perform so great in terms of attendance.
The big surprise is coming from Ataturk Olympic where Besiktas attracted a large crowd despite the outlying site. Probably the new subway station has improved the accesibility. Bursa has a good crowd too and I'm afraid the new stadium's capacity could not be enough.
Strange situation in Kayseri, 2 teams almost identical. There are rivals? I heard that they had substituted the identity or something..
Any statistic for league 2 ?


----------



## www.sercan.de

Actually Besiktas attendance will fall, because they will play at Kasimpasa stadium. Only the FB derby will be played at the big stadium.

When the weather is good (warm, no rain and wind) you can play at Atatürk Olimpiyat 
BJK played 3 macthes there had had an average of 57.376.

Bursa has got a nice attendance. Even vs small clubs there were 20k fans.


Kayseri is not a football town. 

About both clubs
_Kayserispor stayed in second level until of 2003-2004 season. After the season Kayseri Erciyesspor promoted to Super League. Before the start of 2004-2005 season, 2 teams of Kayseri switched their names, chairmans and managers. Thus, Kayserispor became Kayseri Erciyesspor and changed their colours as blue-black._
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kayseri_Erciyesspor

So its like Bayern and 1860 Munih are playing in the 2nd div. 1860 promotes to the Bundesliga, but because if Bayern is the bigger and older club, they switch the names, logos, colours etc 

IMO in some years they will merge the clubs.




Sorry, i have no data about the 2nd div.

BTW Besiktas had 4 and FB 1 match without fans.
As far as i know they aren't counted?

If yes it would be
Beşiktaş	JK | 22.391
and
Fenerbahçe SK | 34.617


----------



## alwn

Sercan

do y know any link where I can find the detailed figures of the turkish league attendance?


----------



## www.sercan.de

You have to look at all matches 
http://www.ligtv.com.tr/lig/spor-toto-super-lig

The same for the lower leagues.


Unfortunately we don't have a League organisations. The TFF makes the league and they are not interested in it.


----------



## www.sercan.de

wowturkey pics don't work


----------



## www.sercan.de

arda84 said:


> Bugün stadyumu ve oraya giden yolları fotoğraflama fırsatım oldu, yollar ve çevre düzeni beklediğimden iyiydi ama stadın dışı çok kirli



Mersin


----------



## neverland01

Göztepe Gürsel Aksel Stadium - 15000 - İzmir


----------



## www.sercan.de

Beykoz SK 
Istanbul
10,000 Stadium
2,500 Sports Hall

















































































http://www.dostbeykoz.com.tr/


----------



## HRZMSH

New basaksehir stadium almost finished. 











hknskr said:


> Kaynak: www.istanbulbbsk.org (38 Foto var.)


----------



## sang kodok

wow turkey building stadiums everywhere, I mean like wooow

are those stadiums gonna be owned privately by their respective club ?


----------



## www.sercan.de

All turkish stadiums are owned by the turkish state


----------



## sang kodok

so galata stadium also owned by turkish state ? somehow I feel disappointed


----------



## www.sercan.de

Yes. The clubs rent the old stadiums. The state built a new one and gets the old stadium ground and sell it.
So everbody "wins"


----------



## BJK67

Not all stadiums are owned by the state. Vodafone arena example is from Besiktas. The ground is however from the state. A club is 'leasing' the ground.


----------



## www.sercan.de

The turkish state aka GSGM will be the owner


----------



## couchsurf

Who has built Şükrü Saraçoğlu? I think Fenerbahçe did by himself.


----------



## www.sercan.de

Yes, but the turkish state is the owner of the stadium.


----------



## endrity

So what does that mean for revenue? Does the state keep it or the teams?


----------



## www.sercan.de

The clubs just pay the rent.
According to a new law the state also gets 25% of the sponsor deals.


----------



## alwn

Goztepe Izmir only 15.000 places? It is enough? hno:
What about the rivals from Karsiyaka?


----------



## www.sercan.de

Same. 15,000
Both clubs preferd to stay at their district and therefoe not so many space to built a bigger one


----------



## alwn

well maybe they are planning a long stay in the second/third league. I guess 15.000 could be just fine for the second league.


----------



## www.sercan.de

Don't know about the Göztepe one, but the KSK is possible to expand a lil bit


----------



## www.sercan.de

Hatay stadium
25,000


neverland01 said:


> Mimar Alper Aksoy sitesinde yeni render lar yayınlamış. Bence muhteşem bir proje olmuş.


----------



## BJK 5106

*New Sivas 4 Eylül Stadium | 27.600*





@Burakxpp http://wowturkey.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=124473&start=3140










https://www.facebook.com/SivassporT...1432816728./10153934734948378/?type=1&theater


----------



## BJK 5106

*New Sivas 4 Eylül Stadium*




























http://www.caninsaat.gen.tr/projelerd.aspx?project=49


----------



## BJK 5106

*New Sivas 4 Eylül Stadium | 27.600*




































































































https://www.facebook.com/SivassporTaraftar/photos_stream?tab=photos_stream


----------



## BJK 5106

*New Sakarya Stadium | 28.160*










https://tr.foursquare.com/v/sakarya...f/photos?openPhotoId=5570637c498e1022b621f569


----------



## BJK 5106

*New Sivas 4 Eylül Stadium*










Foursquare.com / Yeni 4 Eylül Stadyumu Şantiyesi


----------



## Galandar

So many stadiums in such a short time  Bravo Turkey :applause:


----------



## Turkey Property

Has anyone heard of the 36 more stadium projects planned to be built in Turkey. Seems like pretty soon all the 81 states will have a new stadium. 

Never knew turkish football can make all this money.


----------



## BJK 5106

*New Sivas 4 Eylül Stadium*




























https://www.facebook.com/media/set/...152000113273378.1073741897.69426138377&type=1
_________________________









@burakxpp
_________________________









Foto : Serkan Yıldız










Foto : Tolga Arıç


----------



## BJK 5106

*New Sakarya Stadium | 28.160*


































http://wowturkey.com/forum/viewtopic.php?p=4404872&sid=a27779ddd90224d431cd653feb85d587#4404872


----------



## BJK 5106

Akhisar (Manisa) football stadium 14 June 2015 date's share:


----------



## BJK 5106

*New Sivas 4 Eylül Stadium | 27.532*



















https://www.facebook.com/sivasim/timeline

https://twitter.com/SivassporFan/status/617339944168751104


----------



## BJK 5106

*Sakarya New Stadium (28.160)*























http://fs1.directupload.net/images/150715/lpg2zbov.jpg
http://i.hizliresim.com/yl8MAa.jpg
http://i.hizliresim.com/WZAn6L.jpg
http://i.hizliresim.com/RVLYbj.jpg
http://i.hizliresim.com/Yl2vvZ.jpg
http://i.hizliresim.com/DRVllv.jpg
http://i.hizliresim.com/kg3jjD.jpg
http://i.hizliresim.com/OZnq35.jpg
http://i.hizliresim.com/poqgmL.jpg
http://i.hizliresim.com/kg3k1m.jpg
http://i.hizliresim.com/GkQvvZ.jpg
http://i.hizliresim.com/6k7ZZv.jpg
http://i.hizliresim.com/WZAVV8.jpg
http://i.hizliresim.com/RVLJJR.jpg
http://i.hizliresim.com/4k2gZQ.jpg
http://i.hizliresim.com/J4rY7B.jpg

@codexx - http://wowturkey.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=111595&start=10260


----------



## BJK 5106

*Malatya Arena | 25.000*

Actual;
















































alper23 / wowturkey.com


----------



## BJK 5106

*New Sakarya Stadium | 28.160*
































































More:

http://www.hizliresimyukle.com/images/2015/07/21/IMG_6206.jpg
http://www.hizliresimyukle.com/images/2015/07/21/IMG_6217.jpg
http://www.hizliresimyukle.com/images/2015/07/21/IMG_6164.jpg
http://www.hizliresimyukle.com/images/2015/07/21/IMG_6170.jpg
http://www.hizliresimyukle.com/images/2015/07/21/IMG_6201.jpg
http://www.hizliresimyukle.com/images/2015/07/21/IMG_6202.jpg
http://www.hizliresimyukle.com/images/2015/07/21/IMG_6203.jpg
http://www.hizliresimyukle.com/images/2015/07/21/IMG_6204.jpg
http://www.hizliresimyukle.com/images/2015/07/21/IMG_6205.jpg
http://www.hizliresimyukle.com/images/2015/07/21/IMG_6207.jpg
http://www.hizliresimyukle.com/images/2015/07/21/IMG_6144.jpg
http://www.hizliresimyukle.com/images/2015/07/21/IMG_6146.jpg

http://wowturkey.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=111595&start=10320


----------



## BJK 5106

*New Sivas 4 Eylül Stadium | 27.532*











































https://www.facebook.com/SivassporTaraftar/photos_stream


----------



## BJK 5106

*New Sivas 4 Eylül Stadium | 27.532*



















https://www.facebook.com/flybaymo/p...7492942735664/520407801444175/?type=1&theater


----------



## Demetrius

apologies if this is already answered, do these excellent stadia u/c with capacities under 30k (Malatya, Sakarya, Sivas) have already provisions for an easy upgrade to above 30k if necessary?
Thanks.


----------



## www.sercan.de

At some stadiums there is enough space behind the last row to add more rows (5-8)

All in all i would say that you need a new roof and or facade for a new big tier.


----------



## BJK 5106

*Malatya Arena | 25.000*

Construction is very slow progressing.Even spopped since a while.


----------



## BJK 5106

*New Sivas 4 Eylül Stadium | 27.532*



























































http://www.caninsaat.gen.tr/tr/deva...-seyirci-kapasiteli-stadyum-insaati-isi/#capa


----------



## BJK 5106

*İstanbul - Esenler Stadium | 5.500*

Click to enlarge.















https://facebook.com/esenlerbelediy...ter#!/esenlerbelediye/albums/996397327147629/


----------



## BJK 5106

*IZMIR - Tire Stadium| 15,000*



















https://m.facebook.com/stadyumlar?_rdr#!/story.php?story_fbid=1348638595153902&id=197947396889700


----------



## BJK 5106

*Istanbul - Ümraniye Stadium Project*

https://twitter.com/umraniyebeltr/status/753132007434092544
https://www.facebook.com/UmraniyeBeltr/posts/1089881794412006


----------



## BJK 5106

*İstanbul - Kasimpasa Stadium | 14,234*

Click to enlarge.



https://twitter.com/SIS_George/status/753510350977396736


----------



## BJK 5106

*Batman New Stadium | 15,000*

Click to enlarge.1. and 2. pics.


----------



## BJK 5106

Rize City Stadium - 15,558

Hybrid pitch works.

(Click to enlarge)

 

https://twitter.com/SIS_George/status/762356428367683584


----------



## BJK 5106

Çorum Municipal Stadium | 15,000










http://wowturkey.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=120267&start=50


----------



## BJK 5106

Turgutlu (District of Manisa City) New Stadium | 12,000

Click to enlarge.







https://www.facebook.com/stadyumlar/posts/1379963288688099


----------



## BJK 5106

Izmir - Bornova Stadium 

Now 6,700 capacity.After 2. phase will be 12,500.




























htp://www.izmir.bel.tr/HaberDetay/19699/tr#.V7K8ETD5BV4
https://www.twitter.com/gokcebugra/status/765464492880920576


----------



## merseyside

*İZMİR- Göztepe Gürsel Aksel Stadium*


Yesterday, Göztepe chairman Mehmet Sepil met Binali Yıldırım(Turkish Prime Minister) to contact about New Göztepe Stadium in Ankara. 

New Göztepe Stadium is going to have 20,000 seats capacity and it will be multi-functional with large car park, public sports zone, museum, administrative areas, gym, social zones, child amusement centers and commerical stores. 

It is located in Güzelyalı district(The place where Göztepe SK founded) 

From the meeting











Night view of the stadium with Güzelyalı district near the gulf of Izmir. 










The club announced that they would publish some new photos and videos about the new stadium project in a few days.


----------



## BJK 5106

*Ankara - Eryaman New Stadium | 20,000*


----------



## sali_haci

^^

Which team is going to use this new stadium? Osmanlispor, Ankaragucu, who?


----------



## couchsurf

I think its building for Osmanlıspor as its Melih Gokcek's team.
There is another project will start soon in Ankara instead of 19 Mayıs Stadium around 50k capacity for Ankaragücü and Gençlerbirliği


----------



## BJK 5106

*Ordu  New Stadium | 20,000*

Official project renders:

(Click to enlarge)













http://www.ordu.bel.tr/Haber/ORDU-STADI-IHALEYE-CIKIYOR/38/31020


----------



## BJK 5106

*Ankara Eryaman Stadium | 20,000*

Click to enlarge.









https://twitter.com/Abb_emlak/status/786548782779420672


----------



## merseyside

Today, Göztepe announced the new Göztepe Stadium project with Turkish Prime Minister's attendance in İzmir.

*Göztepe Gürsel Aksel Stadium(20,000) / İzmir*


----------



## BJK 5106

sali_haci said:


> ^^
> 
> Which team is going to use this new stadium? Osmanlispor, Ankaragucu, who?


Project for Osmanlispor.
But the main stadium until completion can use other Ankara teams.


----------



## ben77

merseyside said:


> Today, Göztepe announced the new Göztepe Stadium project with Turkish Prime Minister's attendance in İzmir.
> 
> *Göztepe Gürsel Aksel Stadium(20,000) / İzmir*


I love this design, it's brilliant..


----------



## BJK 5106

*Çorum Municipal Stadium*





























http://www.kanal19tv.com/corumun-yeni-stadi-yukseliyor/


----------



## merseyside

*İZMİR - Alsancak Stadium*

It is going to be reconstructed on the same area.


----------



## BJK 5106

*Batman | New Stadium | 15,000*










https://twitter.com/Toki_Kurumsal/status/837234027761393666


----------



## BJK 5106

*Çorum - New Stadium (15,000)*









http://wowturkey.com/forum/viewtopic.php?p=5654143#5654143


----------



## BJK 5106

Istanbul Esenler municipal stadium opened.
Stadium for use by regional clubs.
Spectators capacity is 5,500.

   

https://twitter.com/ibbgsm/status/847338676308779009


----------



## BJK 5106

*Manisa - Akhisar Municipal Stadium | 13,000*

Click to enlarge.



https://twitter.com/akhisarstadyumu/status/847771147655667712


----------



## BJK 5106

*IZMIR - Tire New Stadium (15,000)*
































































https://m.facebook.com/stadyumlar?_rdr#!/story.php?story_fbid=1726465794037845&id=197947396889700


----------



## BJK 5106

*Çorum New Stadium (15,000)*














































http://www.cakir.com.tr/project/corum-yeni-stadyum/


----------



## BJK 5106

*Istanbul - Esenler Municipal Stadium | 5,500*










https://twitter.com/ibbgsm/status/852580033180950528


----------



## BJK 5106

*Giresun - New Stadium "Çotanak Arena" (22,014)*



https://tr.linkedin.com/in/ercan-kirmizialtin-85813970

PROJECT MODEL


----------



## BJK 5106

*Ankara - Eryaman Municipal Stadium | 22,000*


----------



## mdh

*Izmir stadiums / Bornova Stadyumu*

Why don't they continue the work at Izmir Bornova Stadyumu? Didn't they want to build a north stand and increase the capacity to 11.500? I attended the match against Boluspor last year and it's quite a nice, small stadium. Just the situation is not that great, directly in an industrial area and a bit far from the city centre.

Anyway, hopefully they will start to rebuild Alsansak Stadyumu very soon. But what about the proposed stadiums for Göztepe and Karsiyaka?


----------



## BJK 5106

*Akhisar (Manisa's borough) New Stadium - 13.000*

Roof works starting.












Renders:

http://fs5.directupload.net/images/user/170430/hzsmh9so.png

http://fs5.directupload.net/images/user/170430/hz2gduao.png

http://fs5.directupload.net/images/user/170430/jemov4w6.jpg

http://fs5.directupload.net/images/user/170430/ic3lstkw.jpg

http://fs5.directupload.net/images/user/170430/a8owklws.jpg


----------



## BJK 5106

*Çorum New Stadium (15,000)*





































http://wowturkey.com/forum/viewtopic.php?p=5759295#5759295


----------



## BJK 5106

*Manisa - Akhisar Stadium | 13,000*





























click to enlarge


click to enlarge

https://twitter.com/akhisarstadyumu/


----------



## BJK 5106

*Manisa - Akhisar Stadium | 13,000*

Click to enlarge.









https://twitter.com/akhisarstadyumu


----------



## BJK 5106

*Ankara - Eryaman Stadium | 22,000*


----------



## BJK 5106

*Batman | New Stadium | 15,000*










https://twitter.com/Toki_Kurumsal/status/861839148180701185


----------



## BJK 5106

*Giresun - Çotanak Arena (22,014)*












https://www.linkedin.com/in/ibrahim-işikkent-27a90190/


----------



## BJK 5106

*Ordu New Stadium | 20,000*

Construction works started.
















http://www.ordu.bel.tr/Haber/ORDU-STADYUMUNDA-INSAAT-CALISMALARI-BASLADI/38/40614

Project's renders:
https://pbs.twimg.com/media/C1AVHeAWQAAc-FX.jpg:large
https://pbs.twimg.com/media/C1AVIIgXEAAXX9t.jpg:large
http://www.ordu.bel.tr/uploads/images/galeri/3337fe0a-c5fe-459e-b2fc-afbad57ff5da.jpg


----------



## BJK 5106

*Manisa - Akhisar Stadium | 13,000*

Click to enlarge.









https://twitter.com/akhisarstadyumu/status/867620214233595904


----------



## Jim856796

*Erdoğan Wants, Erdoğan Gets – No "Arenas" in Turkey*

In an unexpected and somewhat childish move, the President of Turkey, Recep Tayyip Erdoğan, declared the word "arena" banned from the names of Turkey's stadiums. Erdoğan claimed that the word "arena" isn't of Turkish origin and "there is no such thing in the Turkish language".

The decision will potentially have serious consequences for sports clubs across Turkey,particularly the big ones. Galatasaray S.K. was the first to comply with the new unusual order. Their home ground will be named "Turk Telekom _Stadium_" from this Monday (May 29) onwards, changing from the current "Turk Telekom _Arena_".

Let's hope no-one tells the Turkish president that the word _stadyumu_, Turkish for "stadium", also isn't originally a Turkish word, especially that it's partly of Greek origin...

Source: StadiumDB.com.


----------



## endingcredits

Giresun ve Ordu statlarının kendine ait başlığı var hocam, 20 bin kişiden yüksek olduğu için burada değil orada paylaşsan iyi olur.


----------



## BJK 5106

İzmir - Tire Stadium (15,000)






Click to enlarge.


----------



## love_mtk_hate_mlsz

Big enough for Götzepe? As I know they have a big fan base,


----------



## www.sercan.de

Göztepe build its own new one
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2026988&page=4


----------



## BJK 5106

*Turgutlu Stadium (12,500)*

Turgutlu is the borough of Manisa.

(Click to enlarge)


----------



## BJK 5106

*Çorum New Stadium (15,000)*






Click to enlarge.


----------



## endingcredits

*İZMİR - Alsancak Stadium (15,000)*


----------



## devoll

This is an huge development not only for the Turkish League but for the country itself also.
Maybe in the future you can give us some tips


----------



## BJK 5106

*IZMIR - Tire New Stadium (15,000)*

The first game played yesterday.

Tire1922 1 - 2 Van BBSK (Türkiye Football Federation 3rd League)

(Click to enlarge)


















Photos:
https://twitter.com/izvak35/status/978000545754558466
https://twitter.com/uAfth/status/977942314365710337
https://twitter.com/senturkk_murat/status/977886208515813377
https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=2252872751397144&id=197947396889700


----------



## www.sercan.de

all new (after 2000) built, u/c and proposed stadiums (10,000+) in Turkey









bigger one
https://i.imgur.com/GgMPEK9.jpg


----------



## BJK 5106

*Çorum New Stadium (15,000)*






*Click to enlarge.*



https://www.facebook.com/vrturu/pho...827086069074/2036235479961565/?type=3&theater















https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=2273491436001942&id=197947396889700


----------



## endingcredits

*İZMİR - New Tire Stadium* is ready


----------



## BJK 5106

*Karaman Stadium (15,000)*






























https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=10156183676009876&id=642669875&ref=content_filter
__________________________________________________________________

Project:
(Click to enlarge.)
   

    

http://www.alperaksoy.com.tr/proje/karaman-stadyumu-160.html


----------



## BJK 5106

*İzmir - Alsancak Stadium 14,000 - (Altay Footbal Club) *










































https://twitter.com/MAtillaKaya/status/986182528414384129

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2as85LRamNA

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ccqp_F5bD08
_____________________________________________________________

Project (click to enlarge)


----------



## BJK 5106

Batman New Stadium | 15,000

http://www.batman.gov.tr/vali-ahmet-deniz-spor-yatirimlarini-yerinde-inceledi


----------



## Jitem

sik gibi yerlere stad yapmayı marifet sanıyorlar hep şehir dışı.


----------



## BJK 5106

*Manisa - Turgutlu New Stadium (12,000)*





































Source


----------



## BJK 5106

*Çorum New Stadium | 15,000

(Click to enlarge.)*



Source
____________________________________


----------



## BJK 5106

*İzmir - Alsancak Stadium (Altay Football Club)*

(17.05.2018)























































Source


----------



## BJK 5106

*Karaman New Stadium (15,000)*

























https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=1344154459019546&id=271119282989741

*Project:*
 

 

http://www.alperaksoy.com.tr/proje/karaman-stadyumu-160.html


----------



## slipperydog

*İzmir - New Karşıyaka Stadium (15,000)*




































https://www.facebook.com/stadyumlar/


----------



## www.sercan.de

Cricket at the old Cebeci Inönü Stadi (37,000) in Ankara 









https://twitter.com/cricketturkey/status/1151453565782831104


----------



## slipperydog

*Denizli Atatürk Stadium (15,400 -> 19,000)*






















https://stadyumlar.net/denizli-ataturk-stadi/


----------



## slipperydog

*Denizli Atatürk Stadium (15,400 -> 19,000)*

































https://twitter.com/TRstadyumlar


----------



## slipperydog

*Denizli Atatürk Stadium (15,400 -> 19,000)*






















































https://stadyumlar.net/denizli-ataturk-stadi/


----------



## slipperydog

*Denizli Atatürk Stadium (15,400 -> 19,000)*



























https://twitter.com/TRstadyumlar


----------



## BJK 5106

Istanbul - Başakşehir Stadium (17,156)

*Large*




https://basaksehir.bel.tr/haberler/basaksehi-r-e-yeni-bi-r-kent-meydani-daha


----------



## JorgenHans

*Giresun - COTANAK ARENA ( 22.000 )*


----------



## JorgenHans

Ordu Stadium - 22.000


----------



## slipperydog

*New Erzincan Stadium (12,500)*



























https://twitter.com/ErzincanSpor24


----------



## slipperydog

*Darıca Gençlerbirliği*

Arguably one of the best views in the country.











https://twitter.com/sseyidre


----------



## BJK 5106

*İzmir | Reconstruction of Alsancak Stadium | 15,000*

Click to enlarge

























https://twitter.com/TRstadyumlar/status/1189916352032727041


----------



## BJK 5106

İzmir - Alsancak Stadium 15,000 (Reconstruction project) 

(Click to enlarge)









Screenshots in this video:


----------



## rebelheartous

No fourth side stand? :nuts:



> Darıca Gençlerbirliği


What is this team?


----------



## BJK 5106

Turkey's small stadiums...

*Istanbul - Sultanbeyli - Gölet Stadium (2.500)*

Club: Sultanbeyli Belediyespor
League: TFF 3rd League (4th division)

(Click to enlarge)









https://facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=10157225943693525&id=219698723524


----------



## slipperydog

*New Erzincan Stadium (12,500)*












































https://twitter.com/TRstadyumlar


----------



## BJK 5106

*Turkiye's small stadiums...*

*Erzincan New Stadium (12,500) [link]*

Click to enlarge.













Source: stadyumlar.net [link]

____________

Note: Please let's share the images with size adjustment.For prevent difficult opening the pages.


----------



## BJK 5106

Izmir, Alsancak Stadium (15,000) | Reconstruction Project

(Click to enlarge)










İç görüntü: https://facebook.com/ramazan.irmak.739/posts/pcb.1366709753510137/?photo_id=1366709026843543
Dış görüntü: https://twitter.com/firatwaves/status/1203211678848049152


----------



## BJK 5106

*Çorum New Stadium (15,000)*

I tried to make a panorama from the photos on the link.
http://www.elitron.com.tr/projelerimiz/corum-15-000-kisilik-stadyum/

The opening possible in February.
http://www.corumsporluyuz.net/sancaktepe-macinin-yeni-statta-oynanmasi-bekleniyor/

(Click to enlarge)


----------



## slipperydog

slipperydog said:


> *New Erzincan Stadium (12,500)*




















https://twitter.com/ErzincanSpor24


----------



## BJK 5106

Izmir, Alsancak Stadium (15,000) 





This photo is dated Dec 2019










https://twitter.com/TRstadyumlar/status/1222622833236414465


----------



## TOGG

Göztepe Stadium


----------



## BJK 5106

*İzmir - Alsancak Stadium | Reconstruction | 15,000*

Recent aerial shot 






*(Click to enlarge)*


----------



## slipperydog

*Erzincan New Stadium (12,500)
















*



https://twitter.com/ErzincanSpor24


----------



## Kepa_Jametxo

Why are the majority of the new Turkish stadiums so far of the city?
There are lot of examples: Ankara, Samsun, Giresun, Trabzon, Adana, Mersin, Gaziantep, Malatya, Hatay and Diyarbakir.


----------



## slipperydog

Kepa_Jametxo said:


> Why are the majority of the new Turkish stadiums so far of the city?
> There are lot of examples: Ankara, Samsun, Giresun, Trabzon, Adana, Mersin, Gaziantep, Malatya, Hatay and Diyarbakir.


Most of these are government funded, and land is cheaper and more plentiful.


----------



## Rokto14

Why are some of these stadiums have small capacity? These stadiums' capacities are nowhere near 30,000-40,000. And this means there are lesser number of stadiums that can be considered for Euro/WC bidding.


----------



## Kepa_Jametxo

In the Hatay Stadium, the facade is already finished but the interior isn't finished yet.
















For more information, visit this page.








HATAY - New Stadium (25,000)


Click to enlarge. http://www.hatay.gov.tr/vali-dogandan-stat-insaatinda-inceleme




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## BJK 5106

*Erzincan New Stadium (12,500)*











__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1251220598900035585


----------



## BJK 5106

*Manisa - New Turgutlu Stadium (12,500) *

Seats installation ongoing...


----------



## www.sercan.de

Rokto14 said:


> Why are some of these stadiums have small capacity? These stadiums' capacities are nowhere near 30,000-40,000. And this means there are lesser number of stadiums that can be considered for Euro/WC bidding.


For an EURo the required min capacity is 30,000.
Currently there are 14 modern stadiums with a capacity above 30,000.
Stadiums like Saivas, Mersin, Sakarya or Malatya are around 25,000 and can be easly expanded to 30,000+.


Honestly Turkey failed to get the EURO 5 times (2008, 2012, 2016, 2020, 2024). I don't think that they will try it again.
To get a WC is impossible.


----------



## BJK 5106

Turkey's small stadium projects...

*Erzincan New Stadium (12,500)*

*Large size*





__ https://www.facebook.com/kutadgu24/posts/1430019230534642


----------



## BJK 5106

*Çorum New Stadium*

Capacity: 15,000

Club: Çorum FK
League: TFF 2. Lig (3rd division)






























Çorum yeni stadına kavuşuyor


Çorum Belediyesi tarafından inşa edilen 15 bin kişilik stadyum, Gençlik ve Spor Bakanlığı tarafından hizmete açılacak. - Anadolu Ajansı




www.aa.com.tr












Çorum yeni stadına kavuşuyor


Çorum Belediyesi tarafından inşa edilen 15 bin kişilik stadyum, Gençlik ve Spor Bakanlığı tarafından hizmete açılacak.




www.trtspor.com.tr


----------



## BJK 5106

*Erzincan New Stadium*

Capacity: 12,500
Club: 24 Erzincanspor
League: TFF 3rd League (4th Division)







































https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=966770313736497&id=100012106122779


----------



## BJK 5106

*Alsancak Stadium*



















Войдите на Facebook


Войдите на Facebook, чтобы общаться с друзьями, родственниками и знакомыми.




www.facebook.com


----------



## BJK 5106

Erzincan New Stadium (12,500) 















































__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1291820164338585602





Valimiz Sayın Mehmet Makas, İlimizde Yapımı Devam Eden Kamu Yatırımlarını İnceledi


Valimiz Sayın Mehmet Makas, İlimizde Yapımı Devam Eden Kamu Yatırımlarını İnceledi




www.erzincan.gov.tr


----------



## Jim856796

BJK 5106 said:


> *Çorum New Stadium*
> 
> Capacity: 15,000
> 
> Club: Çorum FK
> League: TFF 2. Lig (3rd division)


Apparently, this new football stadium in Corum is too close to a nearby 800-bed hospital to operate. Only 130 metres, to be exact. Why is _this_ seen as a problem? Simple bad planning? Right now, noise insulation efforts are planned for the stadium in order to allow both this stadium _and_ that hospital to function, thereby mitigating this issue.

Source: StadiumDB.com.

Bedcause of the above report, this point needs to be brought up: What if an _indoor arena_ were built next to a Level I Trauma Centre?


----------



## BJK 5106

Erzincan New Stadium 12,500

Club: 24 Erzincanspor

Division (2020-21): 3rd / TFF 2nd League



















Stadyum İnşaatı Hızla Yükseliyor | Erzincan Taraf24 Gazetesi






taraf24.com.tr


----------



## BJK 5106

Sinop Stadium Renovation

Capacity: 10,000

Clubs: Sinopspor and other Sinop city's clubs. (Currently in amateur leagues)



















































Sinop'un yeni stadyumunda inşaat sürüyor


2021 Temmuz itibariyle inşaatının tamamlanması planlanan Sinop’un yeni modern stadyumunun inşaatında sona doğru yaklaşılıyor.




hbr.haber57.com.tr


----------



## slipperydog

*Erzincan New Stadium (12,500)*

































24 ErzincanSpor


24 ErzincanSpor, Эрзинджан. Отметки "Нравится": 28 242 · Обсуждают: 716. Erzincanspor ile ilgili son dakika haberleri, fotoğraflar, videolar vs hersey bu sayfada. Sayfa Zelzele Taraftar Grubuna aittir.




www.facebook.com


----------



## BJK 5106

*Erzincan Stadium (12,500)


















Erzincan Stadyumu – Stadyumlar.net


Erzincan stadyumu eski stadyum yerine yapılmaktadır, eski stadyum yıkılarak 12.500 kapasiteli olarak planlanan yeni erzincan stadyum inşaatı başladı.



stadyumlar.net




*


----------



## slipperydog

*Turgutlu New Stadium (12,500)*











https://twitter.com/TRstadyumlar


----------



## BJK 5106

Izmir - Alsancak Stadium (15,000) 


















mutlu şengün on LinkedIn: alsancak stadyum


alsancak stadyum




www.linkedin.com





Aerial pic Sept. 2020


----------



## slipperydog

*Karaman New Stadium (12,500)*


































https://twitter.com/TRstadyumlar


----------



## slipperydog

*Erzincan New Stadium (12,500)*



















































https://twitter.com/ErzincanSpor24




https://twitter.com/TRstadyumlar


----------



## slipperydog

*Düzce New Stadium (8,200)*


































https://twitter.com/TRstadyumlar


----------



## slipperydog

*Erzincan New Stadium (12,500)*











































https://twitter.com/TRstadyumlar


----------



## slipperydog

*New Turgutlu Stadium (12,500)*


































__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1349679878283661312


----------



## Temporarily Exiled

A lot of Turkish builds I see seem to be taller than necessary, with rooves a fair distance above the top row of seats. What is the logic behind this, or is it just the prevailing taste consensus at the moment?


----------



## slipperydog

*New Karaman Stadium (15,000)*









__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1351236835771617281


----------



## BJK 5106

*Erzincan and New Stadium *
🌨🌃🏟📸






































Войдите на Facebook


Войдите на Facebook, чтобы общаться с друзьями, родственниками и знакомыми.




facebook.com


----------



## slipperydog

*New Erzincan Stadium (12,500)*



































https://twitter.com/ErzincanSpor24




https://twitter.com/TRstadyumlar


----------



## BJK 5106

*Çorum Stadium (15,000)
*










__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1366383322079899649


----------



## BJK 5106

*İzmir - Alsancak Stadium (15,000) Reconstruction project*











































































































https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=4110423689002430&id=1385668604811299



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1368478908610404354








Alsancak Stadı'nda geri sayım


İzmirli futbolseverlerin yıllardır büyük hasretle beklediği Alsancak Stadı'nın yeniden inşaat sürecinde geri sayıma geçildi. Gençlik ve Spor Bakanlığı tarafından yıkıldığı yerde yeniden yapılan statta çalışmalarda sona yaklaşıldı.




www.trtspor.com.tr


----------



## BJK 5106

Erzincan New Stadium (12,500)










@proconyapimimarlik










Photo by Coşkun Menek (17 February)


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1361994015378460672


























Screenshots from this video

__
http://instagr.am/p/CL2IXPDnX0e/




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=958891418207133


----------



## slipperydog

*New Gaziosmanpaşa Stadium (5,000)*
























Gaziosmanpaşa Stadı – Stadyumlar.net


Gaziosmanpaşa Stadı 5.000 kişilik tribünü, 1.000 araçlık otoparkı ve kapalı pazar alanıyla Gaziosmanpaşa'nın çehresini değiştirmeye hazırlanıyor.



stadyumlar.net


----------



## slipperydog

*Erzincan New Stadium (12,500)*



















__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1394568597150834690


----------



## BJK 5106

New Erzincan Stadium 12.500











__
http://instagr.am/p/CPAccEPtg2w/


----------



## slipperydog

Altay SK promoted to Super Lig for 2021-22


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1397644385148448773


----------



## BJK 5106

Erzincan New Stadium (12,500)

Field sub heating (liquid system) installation completed.











__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1400860843005419527


----------



## Sandro14

I'm still waiting for updates of three stadiums, turgutlu especially, as well as erzincan and karaman. The first two could be at use already, the third is still under construction.
The bad news about karagumruk possible withdrawn from turkish super lig due to stadium issues makes me sad. The club didn't have the time to find a venue and to build a new stadium with a capacity of at least 25000 spectators.


----------



## Sandro14

The page about turkish stadiums and projects has published three pics of karaman stadium, and shows white seats all in place, along some other in the main stand. For about a year no news about turgutlu.


----------



## slipperydog

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1559792703168253953


----------



## slipperydog

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1562689203850584065


----------



## Sandro14

The latest update of erzincan was in january.


----------



## BJK 5106

Erzincan New Stadium (12.981)


----------



## BJK 5106

Erzincan New 13 Subat Stadium

Stadium opened for use with 24 Ezincanspor - Tarsus İdman Yurdu (TFF 2. League first week match)






















































Facebook







www.facebook.com


----------



## Sandro14

Good to hear that erzincan stadium is now open. News about turgutlu suggest that there are delays. Karaman stadium is still undergoing seating installation.


----------



## slipperydog

*Karaman New Stadium (15,000)*

















__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1581586050001969152


----------



## Sandro14

Thanks for the update of karaman. Good to see preparation for grass installation and seating finish works. Opening is in january. 
Maybe it's the same for turgutlu (different finish works).


----------



## Sandro14

Any new updates of Iskenderun?


----------



## Sandro14

A few weeks after opening, they completed seating installation at erzincan stadium.


----------



## Gabriel91

Sandro14 said:


> A few weeks after opening, they completed seating installation at erzincan stadium.












ajanserzincan.com


----------



## Gabriel91

Any new updates of Karşıyaka?


----------



## Sandro14

They said it will have a capacity of 14000, and it's called zubeyde hanim stadi.








Karşıyaka'ya yeni mabet! İsmi Zübeyde Hanım, 14 bin kapasiteli!


Karşıyaka Belediye Başkanı Dr. Cemil Tugay, mimar tarafından muvafakat belgesi verilmemesi nedeniyle yapımına başlanamayan stat ile ilgili özel proje hazırladığını açıkladı. Kısa bir süre içinde tamamlanacak projenin görsellerini de ilk kez paylaşan Tugay, “Zübeyde Hanım Stadı’nın uygulamalı...




www.egedesonsoz.com


----------



## BJK 5106

Sinop Stadium (10,000) | Reconstruction 

































🔗 SİNOP | Sinop Stadium | 10.000 | U/C


----------



## Sandro14

Sinop is almost complete. They only need to install seats and paint the running track.


----------



## Gabriel91

The new city stadium with a capacity of 15,000 according to UEFA standards, the construction of which began 5 years ago in Karaman, is coming to an end. While the procedures for placing the seats in the stadium, which has the red and white colors, were being completed, the landscaping works and underfloor heating system began. It was reported that after completing the underfloor heating system in accordance with the weather conditions in the stadium, where the ground sand was brought from the Seydişehir district of Konya, the process of laying grass will begin. Nearly 100 people work at the stadium, which is under construction in the Kırbağı university district. Built according to UEFA standards, the stadium has a protocol tribune for 241 people, 25 lodging rooms, 2 different protocol hospitality rooms, a press tribune for 155 people, a meeting room for 100 people, a cafeteria, a parking lot for 417 cars, both inside and outside, and there is a heating system in the stands to prevent spectators from getting cold in winter.

karaman.net.tr


----------



## Gabriel91




----------



## Sandro14

That's very nice to see construction completing at Karaman. I really hope for the same in Turgutlu at the end of december.


----------



## slipperydog

*New Istanbul Gaziosmanpaşa Stadium (5,000)*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1602715759116967936


----------



## Sandro14

At the end of this year, or in early january, they will open two stadiums, Karaman and Turgutlu.


----------



## www.sercan.de

Yeah, but just small ones (12,000 and 15,000).

Most big clubs / cities have new stadiums. Just Ankara is currently u/c.


----------



## Gabriel91

The Karaman Stadium, which has red-white roof covering and seat colors, has now started the grass laying process after the seat placement, landscaping and floor heating system works. The grass brought from Sakarya in rolls is placed on the ground by expert staff. Officials reported that the grass laying process will be completed in 2-3 days.
karamanhabercisi.com


----------



## Gabriel91

Turf laying process completed at the new stadium in the city of Karaman
www.karamanhabercisi.com/


----------



## Sandro14

Turkey youth selections have now plenty of stadiums ready to host selected games. From Karaman to Erzincan, from Turgutlu to Altay in Izmir.


----------

